# HR21-700: 0x0206 Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR21-700: 0x0206
Staggered rollout began 3/11/08.
Nationally on 3/12/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=122530

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> HR21-200 and HR21Pro: 0x0206
> National rollout began 3/11/08.
> 
> Release notes:
> ...


Looked at the release notes and can't say they are too informative, and I don't notice anything right off in the update I just got.

What changes have been noticed in testing? In particular what are "video output improvements"?


----------



## gsilliman (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm really surprised this was pushed to NR status. The number of issues reported on the CE thread seemed like they had more polishing to do. Is this normal? Do we normally get half baked NRs?


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA (Jan 1, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> *HR21-200 and HR21Pro: 0x0206*
> National rollout began 3/11/08.
> 
> Release notes:
> ...


It looks like you pasted the bolded info above from another thread.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

SteelersFan_in_CA said:


> It looks like you pasted the bolded info above from another thread.


All fixed ..


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

I've spent the last 3 weeks at my daughters home,in Temecula Ca,and they are big sports fans. For the last month they've had troubles with 771 on HD channels,they are big NASCAR fans and watch 607 all the time 90% of the they 771 and they get the same with 652. I've noticed some HD movie and local HD channels as well.They've called,swapped cables and rebooted and then CS says"there technical issues". They got the new update this AM,the only help is to reboot and then the problems soon returns..I've read some of your earlier replys to the issue but none lately..Any new news? Thx Doo


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

doo4usc said:


> I've spent the last 3 weeks at my daughters home,in Temecula Ca,and they are big sports fans. For the last month they've had troubles with 771 on HD channels,they are big NASCAR fans and watch 607 all the time 90% of the they 771 and they get the same with 652. I've noticed some HD movie and local HD channels as well.They've called,swapped cables and rebooted and then CS says"there technical issues". They got the new update this AM,the only help is to reboot and then the problems soon returns..I've read some of your earlier replys to the issue but none lately..Any new news? Thx Doo


What are their signal strengths on the 99 and 103(c & s) Sats


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gsilliman said:


> I'm really surprised this was pushed to NR status. The number of issues reported on the CE thread seemed like they had more polishing to do. Is this normal? Do we normally get half baked NRs?


Not sure what you are referring to as the "number" of issues in the CE threads..

Quickly reviewing the threads, there are not that many issues reported...
None, at least on their surface appear to be critical widespread amongst all the CE testers, that would appear to stop the CE from becoming a national release.

If you are waiting for perfection in the NR... then we would probably wait a LONG time for NR, instead of incremental releases and updates.

Is there one particular issue that you see in the few that were posted, that you feel should have stopped this from going to a NR?

Did you have the CE? Was there an issue that you reported, that you think warranted it not to go NR...

DirecTV does review all the CE issue reports, plus their own internal and alpha testing... before deciding on if it goes NR....

There is also a bigger picture schedule... that comes into play as well.
And sometimes they will rollout out a fairly stable version... that fixes some key things... in order to allow a longer development cycle for the next version.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

All readings are the same on both tuners..
99(s)1-6 All blank or 0
103(s)1-6 All 0
15,16 blank
17-24 blank
103(c)1-8 All under 33 or blank
9-16 under 33 or blank
17 "0"
22 "0"


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

I forgot to mention they have the HR 21-700


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

I do see the video improvement. SD shows, whether the old b&w or cartoons, appeared very jagged prior to this version. I notice now that the edges are much smoother. As if the broadcast comes in at 480, but they upconvert it to a higher resolution. I watched Dick Van **** on Chicago 23 and couldn't believe how much clearer a 45 year old show has become. Also, I almost think the higher resolutions appear clearer, with bolder colors. Also the guide display seems like the text is smoother and someone brighter colors. This from a Sony 54 inch letterbox lcd, 6 yrs old (with some burn-in thanks to the old music choice channels and my old rca receiver)


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Looked at the release notes and can't say they are too informative, and I don't notice anything right off in the update I just got.


Check out the show info now.


----------



## gsilliman (Feb 6, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not sure what you are referring to as the "number" of issues in the CE threads..


I suppose my impression of the number of issues related to the people seeing audio issues. Perhaps my sense of too many has a lower threshold.



Earl Bonovich said:


> There is also a bigger picture schedule... that comes into play as well.
> And sometimes they will rollout out a fairly stable version... that fixes some key things... in order to allow a longer development cycle for the next version.


I see your point, and although we all want to get the new and shiny sooner, I lean towards longer release cycles with fewer residual issues.

As for my own participation in CE's. No, I have not taken any of the recent CE's. My only DTV unit is my HR21-700 on our primary tv. I have 2 tivo branded sd tdv dvrs on other sets in the house. I know the two females in my house would take issue if I took the CE and then the receiver was unreliable for them. Self preservation comes first.

So to sum it up, my threshold for issues is just lower than dtv's for release. I'll try to keep that in mind while watching these threads.


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

I got this update last night.

Previously I had download the CE from 2 weeks ago on which this was based. I had numerous audio issues relating to that CE including "stuttering" at times on live broadcast (also noticed random dropouts on live and recorded). Rewinding in the buffer would correct. Eventually I reverted back to the NR (01FE) and these issues stopped.

I was unable to download last weekend's CE. Today when I got home from work I noticed the audio stuttering on a SD channel (Fox News). Previously I had only noticed this on HD channels. I went into setup to check my signal levels (which are all 95+) and noticed that this update was pushed at 2AM this morning. Well, that answered my question as to why the audio problems are back.

As another poster said, I cannot see why this was quickly pushed as a national release. Reading the CE thread there seems to be many unresolved issues with the lastest CE. Hopefully the audio issues will be addressed in future releases.

Keith


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Is it pretty much for sure this is just for stability and such, aka no new features or anything?

I have yet to get it so I was just curious.


----------



## pacjag (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine updated this morning around 3:45 EDT. The receiver was totally non-responsive when I tried to turn it on. No lights, nothing. I pulled the power cord, waited a few secoonds and plugged it back in. Still no lights but when I hit the power button it booted up, which still takes forever.

The guide seems faster. I forgot to note if the channel banner was working better when you change the channels.


----------



## belloc (May 23, 2007)

pacjag said:


> Mine updated this morning around 3:45 EDT. The receiver was totally non-responsive when I tried to turn it on. No lights, nothing. I pulled the power cord, waited a few secoonds and plugged it back in. Still no lights but when I hit the power button it booted up, which still takes forever.
> 
> The guide seems faster. I forgot to note if the channel banner was working better when you change the channels.


Guide definitely seems faster. I had no trouble with a locked box in the morning when it rebooted after the upgrade.

The only other difference seemed to be an audio delay (out of sync with video) on a show I had recorded Tuesday night before the upgrade. I can't recall seeing such dramatic lack of sync before this upgrade, but neither can I be sure that the new software caused it. Just something to report.


----------



## rweiss (Mar 13, 2008)

For the past 2 hours, my HR21-700 had found new software and downloaded it -- at least 4 or 5 (or more) times. Is this normal? After the first time, the usual startup process completed and the TV station came on, but a warning immediately appeared that a download was about to begin. All times since have simply gotten to 100% and then started over. The numbers in the upper left hand corner seem to be changing. Is there something wrong or do I just continue to let it download over and over again?
Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rweiss said:


> For the past 2 hours, my HR21-700 had found new software and downloaded it -- at least 4 or 5 (or more) times. Is this normal? After the first time, the usual startup process completed and the TV station came on, but a warning immediately appeared that a download was about to begin. All times since have simply gotten to 100% and then started over. The numbers in the upper left hand corner seem to be changing. Is there something wrong or do I just continue to let it download over and over again?
> Thanks.


Welcome to DBSTalk

No that is not normal and should not be doing that. I would call DIRECTV and let them know.


----------



## TJCombo (Feb 1, 2008)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

First real problem I have had with this receiver. Got the update sometime this morning and woke up to "Step 1 of 2" screen. Let it sit about 30 mins because I wasn't sure if I just got it or not but Step 2 of 2 never came.

So after numerous RBRs I forced the download again and same thing is still happening.

Any suggestions before I have to call the screen readers?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

TJCombo said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> First real problem I have had with this receiver. Got the update sometime this morning and woke up to "Step 1 of 2" screen. Let it sit about 30 mins because I wasn't sure if I just got it or not but Step 2 of 2 never came.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk

Do you have a network connection connected to it? If so disconnect it and reboot. That should hopefully let it start up. If so you can re-connect the network connection then.


----------



## TJCombo (Feb 1, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> Do you have a network connection connected to it? If so disconnect it and reboot. That should hopefully let it start up. If so you can re-connect the network connection then.


Not networked at the moment because it shares that line with the Xbox 360 on the next shelf down.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

LVKeith said:


> Previously I had download the CE from 2 weeks ago on which this was based. I had numerous audio issues relating to that CE including "stuttering" at times on live broadcast (also noticed random dropouts on live and recorded). Rewinding in the buffer would correct. Eventually I reverted back to the NR (01FE) and these issues stopped.


Got the update Tuesday night on my HR21. Have had the HR21 for 5 months. I do NOT have DD turned on for audio output. I'm using optical out.

When viewing recorded programs last night (multiple source channels), audio problems started after FF or 30-sec Slipping the commercials. There was a 1-2 second window before the audio would kick in or "settle down." Rewinding the buffer allowed me to restart before the problem, but there is still a delay in the audio starting up after the restart of play. But the audio -- in all cases -- was available if I rewound far enough.

Note: this is the FIRST time I've ever seen this problem in 5 months, and now it is happening consistently.

jdg


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

doo4usc said:


> All readings are the same on both tuners..
> 99(s)1-6 All blank or 0
> 103(s)1-6 All 0
> 15,16 blank
> ...


This system has a severe alignment problems. With those numbers, you will have the 771 problems. I would immediately get the dish aligned.

Bob


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I was glad to see the software I got last night has fixed the problem with 720P broadcasts not switching properly into HD mode after looking at an SD channel. Should make SpeedHD viewers with an HR21-700 happy.

However, a download the previous night on my H21-200 (0x4052) still doesn't switch into HD mode on SpeedHD. If you go to 612 and get a switch to HD then go back to 607 it will stay. Kind of demonstrates how difficult it is to clean up this code on multiple platforms.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Was watching an AVI file last night, and all of a sudden the screen started pixelating and then went almost completely black... there were still some white streaks across it. I STOPPED AVI playback and hit EXIT, but the screen wouldn't return. The front panel lights seemed to be responding normally to my remote commands. I was connected HDMI to my Fujitsu 50" plasma, but also hooked-up composite, so I switched the Fujitsu to composite, and the picture was normal.

Tried powering-off and powering-up the HR21, but HDMI was now all black. I didn't RBR because a recording was in progress, so I just switched back to composite and figured I'd RBR this morning.

When I turned on the unit this morning, all was normal. HDMI was fine, so no need to RBR. I have no idea when normal HDMI video output resumed. This is the first HDMI issue I've seen on any of my HDMI-connected panels ever, since I started using the HR2x's in March of '07, so not an incompatibility issue... at least until 0x206.

/steve


----------



## rweiss (Mar 13, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> No that is not normal and should not be doing that. I would call DIRECTV and let them know.


Thanks for the help. I called DIRECTV and they had me switch the two sat cables on the back of my receiver and then reset the receiver. After all of that, the menu showed that the old software was still there. Another popup appeared saying a software download was needed. I selected OK and went through the whole download process one more time. This time the new software appeared on the menu, so it is finally complete. Had that not worked, the DIRECTV tech told me to force a download -- press reset and then when the receiver was starting up, press 0 2 4 6 8. Fortunately, I didn't need to do that.


----------



## quadra (Feb 2, 2008)

I receieved it last night and woke up to the DVR *frozen *on the update screen at 100%.

I hit the reboot button and now it looks like it's doing fine.


----------



## TJCombo (Feb 1, 2008)

TJCombo said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> First real problem I have had with this receiver. Got the update sometime this morning and woke up to "Step 1 of 2" screen. Let it sit about 30 mins because I wasn't sure if I just got it or not but Step 2 of 2 never came.
> 
> ...


Even switched sat inputs to see if that would help anything and re-forced download and still hangs every time on the "Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings..." screen.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I had a problem with this new software for the first time last night. It didn't record American Idol. The history info just said that it was canceled due to an error.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well this morning I saw that the blue ring was lit up so it must have gotten the update. Obviously did not freeze either as the rest of the family was watching the morning news by the time I woke up. 

I will get to play with it when I get home later this afternoon, I hope it is a bit quicker in the guide and stuff! That would be awesome!


----------



## reedman (Dec 4, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> Got the update Tuesday night on my HR21. Have had the HR21 for 5 months. I do NOT have DD turned on for audio output. I'm using optical out.
> 
> When viewing recorded programs last night (multiple source channels), audio problems started after FF or 30-sec Slipping the commercials. There was a 1-2 second window before the audio would kick in or "settle down." Rewinding the buffer allowed me to restart before the problem, but there is still a delay in the audio starting up after the restart of play. But the audio -- in all cases -- was available if I rewound far enough.
> 
> ...


I got home yesterday and immediately noticed the audio delay after FF or skip. Checked and noticed the update. Slighty irritating, but not terrible.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> ...When viewing recorded programs last night (multiple source channels), audio problems started after FF or 30-sec Slipping the commercials. There was a 1-2 second window before the audio would kick in or "settle down." Rewinding the buffer allowed me to restart before the problem, but there is still a delay in the audio starting up after the restart of play. But the audio -- in all cases -- was available if I rewound far enough.
> 
> Note: this is the FIRST time I've ever seen this problem in 5 months, and now it is happening consistently.
> 
> jdg


I really WISH it were only one or two seconds. It's more like five to ten seconds before the audio resumes after an FF or Slip. That's really very annoying, and I'm sure it's just a side effect of something more critical that they fixed. Eventually they will address this side effect. I can live with it as long as it isn't spontaneous, but only a result of trick play.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I wonder if this version has support for the AM21.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

reedman said:


> I got home yesterday and immediately noticed the audio delay after FF or skip. Checked and noticed the update. Slighty irritating, but not terrible.


I'm seeing the audio issue as well. Did not have this with the previous national release. When coming out of a fast forward or 30SKIP, I have a 3-4 second delay on audio. I need to rewind then play to get audio back online. It hasn't happened enough yet to be annoying, but the wife hasn't noticed it yet either... 

EDIT: I have an HR21-700.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

azarby said:


> This system has a severe alignment problems. With those numbers, you will have the 771 problems. I would immediately get the dish aligned.
> 
> Bob


I just called again,and finally listened. D* will be here friday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

doo4usc said:


> I forgot to mention they have the HR 21-700


My 21-700 took the release nicely this morning. I have been having trouble with putting it in "standby". Every time I do and leave it overnight I have been getting the "searching for satellite" screen and have to do a hard reboot. Before it started doing that, it was randomly rebooting. Rather ironic, when you consider that I got the 21 to replace a TiVo that was constantly rebooting.

Anyhow, I hope this NR resolves those problems. I do like my 21-700. If not, I'll be patient and wait for the next NR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rweiss said:


> For the past 2 hours, my HR21-700 had found new software and downloaded it -- at least 4 or 5 (or more) times. Is this normal?


No. But I'm sitting here laughing my head off. Thanx for the chuckle. Seriously, that's really not anywhere near "normal" even for these little beauties.



> After the first time, the usual startup process completed and the TV station came on, but a warning immediately appeared that a download was about to begin. All times since have simply gotten to 100% and then started over. The numbers in the upper left hand corner seem to be changing. Is there something wrong or do I just continue to let it download over and over again?
> Thanks.


Try unplugging it for an hour or so. If it keeps doing it call D* and at least get it replaced. Or you could let it keep downloading software. It's bound to get sick of doing that sooner or later.

Rich

Yet another happy camper mired in D*Hell.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

I got the upadate yesterday and now have audio issues. When watching a recording and I skip forward and stop to play I have video but no audio for a few seconds than the audio comes back. It is quite annoying. I didn't have this problem before.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

0206 went national?? I can believable...

I reverted OFF the latest CE due to power up problems, and had similar problems on the last NR...which 0206 did not "fix". Now I'm back to 0206...greaaaat.

Here's hoping the second time's a charm...


----------



## jviter (Feb 27, 2008)

Goldlexus said:


> I got the upadate yesterday and now have audio issues. When watching a recording and I skip forward and stop to play I have video but no audio for a few seconds than the audio comes back. It is quite annoying. I didn't have this problem before.


 I had the problem since the Feb update, I found the turning off Native helped fix a lot of audio issues.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

Audio dropping off a lot on TVLand. I noticed on Hallmark Channel as well. Hopefully, Directv will fix this soon (like tomorrow).


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Audio dropout is happening a lot right now. I have never had one audio dropout or issue with the only release I used (the previous NR (i think 01fe it was?)) and this release is so far not very fun...wish I could go back to the previous one as it was working perfectly.

All the Pause/Rewind/FF/Play functions are a bit jerky and sometimes glitchy now, and audio dropouts for 1-2 seconds are very frequent.


----------



## five337 (Mar 14, 2008)

Both of my new HR21-700s got that update and are now unusable. They are slow, audio dropouts and forget about FF/RW or 30SKIP.

I called directv and they told me that some hardware revisions of the HR21-700s didn't like the 206 update. They are overnighting me 2 new receivers. 

Is there a way to turn off the updates or somehow get an older one? Everything was perfect until that new update came down.


----------



## jdmaxell (Dec 12, 2007)

Goldlexus said:


> I got the upadate yesterday and now have audio issues. When watching a recording and I skip forward and stop to play I have video but no audio for a few seconds than the audio comes back. It is quite annoying. I didn't have this problem before.


Same thing here. New problem for me. Sounds like they rushed this one out!


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

five337 said:


> Is there a way to turn off the updates or somehow get an older one? Everything was perfect until that new update came down.


Nope, we're screwed with whatever bugs are introduced with the lateset NR. Yay. There was some 'armchair' discussion about fallback to the previous version during the 01fe NR a few weeks ago.


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I am seeing or should I say 'hearing' the audio drop out after a slip, RR, FFW, pause, anything besides normal play.
Seems to be about a 3-5 second delay.
Everything else seems ok for now....guide seems a little speedier.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

jviter said:


> I had the problem since the Feb update, I found the turning off Native helped fix a lot of audio issues.


I have Native Off  
This audio thing is driving me nuts. I have to back up a bit in order for the sound to come back. Really annoying.


----------



## Rickrd (Feb 7, 2008)

Had the 0206 release for a week now via CE D/L. I have a couple of problems.

1. Audio still cuts out when watching a program. Happens alot more recently, say past 2 days. This is a continuing problem with all the releases. Why?

2. When changing channels, Channel Banners are working better, no delay, as there was Pre-0206.

Overall, I love my HR21-700. Now all I need is the AM21 for OTA.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Goldlexus said:


> I have Native Off
> This audio thing is driving me nuts. I have to back up a bit in order for the sound to come back. Really annoying.


I never had this probably until that stupid forced update. I was just fine with the CE! Damn you DirecTV! They keep screwing me!


----------



## stepck (Oct 28, 2007)

Downloaded at 7:13am this morning. (I think it had tried previously, as it was "dead" this morning and required a RBR.)

This evening while wife and I were watching ACC tournament, wife hit PREV button during commercial break. System became non-responsive. Had to RBR, which meant we missed a chunk of the game. I'm almost ready to pull SD Tivo out of box to restore marital bliss. (My wife prefers DLB over HD offerings, especially since we don't have DirecTV HD locals.)


----------



## jviter (Feb 27, 2008)

I got home from work today I had the update applied and now I too have the awful audio dropouts now even with Native Off


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

jviter said:


> I got home from work today I had the update applied and now I too have the awful audio dropouts now even with Native Off


I also have this great new feature, and not only is it happening during trickplay for me, it even happened when I pushed the LIST button a couple of times. I also have random dropout events on mp2 SD stations that last indefinitely. My A/V receiver PCM light just flashes at about 5Hz while no audio is present. 2 years and counting for the code, and the song remains the same.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

So is DTV going to do anything about these audio dropouts? Obviously there are many people who have this problem. Has anyone called them?


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

My question is why was this released, knowing that the audio drops were happening as reported in CE?

For what's worth, I tested the occurances on SD and HD channels. It's effecting both. For what I also can tell, it's not limited to certain channels, either.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

California King said:


> I never had this probably until that stupid forced update. I was just fine with the CE! Damn you DirecTV! They keep screwing me!


Were you on an earlier CE than 0x206? If not, AFAIK, there is no difference between the CE you were on and the forced update. IOW, even if the s/w didn't go national, you probably still would have experienced this issue. /steve


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

I am getting Audio issues. What I would call rapid sound stuttering. So far we have noticed it on Fox News (SD).


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Jeones said:


> I am getting Audio issues. What I would call rapid sound stuttering. So far we have noticed it on Fox News (SD).


Having the same problem, but on various channels.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

five337 said:


> Both of my new HR21-700s got that update and are now unusable. They are slow, audio dropouts and forget about FF/RW or 30SKIP.
> 
> I called directv and they told me that some hardware revisions of the HR21-700s didn't like the 206 update. They are overnighting me 2 new receivers.
> 
> Is there a way to turn off the updates or somehow get an older one? Everything was perfect until that new update came down.


I wonder if some of the older HR21-700s don't like the 0206 update. I had two installed on February 14, and both download the 0206 code early Thursday morning. I watched several shows live yesterday and my wife and I watched 4 recorded shows last night and never saw a problem.

From my perspective, this new release is faster and beter than 1FE.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Continuing to get blank recordings. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1499354&posted=1#post1499354


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

I too got the update and everything seems to work great. Only audio problem I got and hope it stays is the sound is a lot louder. Used to have the TV set to anywhere from 17 to 21 depending on station now so far all I have been on only requires about a 12. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

I am getting blank some recordings and audio delayed a 2-3 seconds after 30SKIP.

I understand having these issues in CE but this is very weak for NR. Isn't this what CE is for; to beta test this and RESOLVE these issues prior to NR? 

GF is not pleased with an hour of NOTHING instead of America's Next Top Model.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I think that it's strange that people, who didn't previously have the audio problem after a SKIP, are now reporting that they now have the problem. For me, it's the opposite. Ever since getting my HR21-700, I've had the dropout problem after a SKIP/SLIP. This update has fixed the problem for me.

However, what I'm now noticing is that, with a SKIP, the video doesn't immediately advance. It freezes for a fraction of a second while the audio advances 30 seconds and then the video advances. At first, the video delay was longer. But a RBR has reduced the freeze frame to a length that's less noticible.

So far, I'm happy with the result of this update.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Same here, audio dropouts and bad sound delays even worse than 0x0206 than with the prior. (component to TV) And a blank recording as well.

As prevalent as the drops are and as widely reported above certainly they were noticed during Alpha but if not they were reported on the CE according to page one of this thread.

At least I still have real reliable DVRs (not HRxx) running at the house for backup.


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder if we have different behavior with different versions of hardware - my new HR21-700 does have a slight audio delay after FF but no other audio artifacts and not the dropouts described. Prior to 0x0206 there were worse problems with video quality, general performance, start timer - these are significantly improved so far (I understand start timer may drift and need more time to ensure that is better/instead of just not visible yet). IMHO, HR21-700 is now as stable or more stable than the HR20-100 with last build got to.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think I've ever said this: My 21-700 is working perfectly. No audio dropouts, no lockups, no problems. Last NR shut it down and required a hard reboot, but this one has worked perfectly. I'm amazed.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bmerrow said:


> I wonder if we have different behavior with different versions of hardware - my new HR21-700 does have a slight audio delay after FF but no other audio artifacts and not the dropouts described. Prior to 0x0206 there were worse problems with video quality, general performance, start timer - these are significantly improved so far (I understand start timer may drift and need more time to ensure that is better/instead of just not visible yet). IMHO, HR21-700 is now as stable or more stable than the HR20-100 with last build got to.


I think you're correct. Mine has a date of manufacture of 11/07. I think it's a software+hardware problem. With the emphasis on the hardware. If everybody gets the same software then it must be a hardware glitch. Seems logical.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I don't think I've ever said this: My 21-700 is working perfectly. No audio dropouts, no lockups, no problems. Last NR shut it down and required a hard reboot, but this one has worked perfectly. I'm amazed.
> 
> Rich


That's my experience also. The only complaint I have left is the painfully slow response to the remote. Makes you wonder which 80286 processor they are using! :lol:


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I don't think I've ever said this: My 21-700 is working perfectly. No audio dropouts, no lockups, no problems. Last NR shut it down and required a hard reboot, but this one has worked perfectly. I'm amazed.
> 
> Rich


To my dismay, I am having the exact opposite situation. My HR21-700 worked great with the previous NR now it is slower and has significant audio glitches. In my opinion, this release was not ready for prime time (NR), and I don't think anyone was advocating for a NR this time.

What were the supposed corrections or enhancements over the last NR? Why an NR before the bugs were worked out?

I am hoping this weekends CE will straiten things out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> That's my experience also. The only complaint I have left is the painfully slow response to the remote. Makes you wonder which 80286 processor they are using! :lol:


Are you using the remote in RF mode? I am and am not experiencing any problems with the remote.

I have noticed that the 21-700 does seem to have a slightly slower response time when using the remote than my four 20-700s, but I noticed that right from the start and it's really not that much slower.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sailermon said:


> To my dismay, I am having the exact opposite situation. My HR21-700 worked great with the previous NR now it is slower and has significant audio glitches. In my opinion, this release was not ready for prime time (NR), and I don't think anyone was advocating for a NR this time.
> 
> What were the supposed corrections or enhancements over the last NR? Why an NR before the bugs were worked out?
> 
> I am hoping this weekends CE will straiten things out.


I really have to admire you guys who participate in the CE program. I'd be afraid to do that. I knew a guy who did beta testing for Apple and he had an office full of Mac CPUs that had been damaged by the beta software. Didn't cost him anything and I don't think he was paid by Apple for it other than getting free hardware and software to test on our fiber optic network and in various other applications. Does D* replace the DVRs if a CE wrecks it? If you know and can say.

Rich


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

reedman said:


> I got home yesterday and immediately noticed the audio delay after FF or skip. Checked and noticed the update. Slighty irritating, but not terrible.


+1 here as well. With the last NR an audio delay would occur only at the start of a saved recording. With this NR I now also get it after a FF or skip. Super.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

1) I'm also getting audio delays anytime I use the trick controls or even when I bring up the guide. Taking 5 to 8 seconds to get the sound back. First time it happened I thought the box was locked up so I got up to reset it and the sound came back halfway across the room.

2) Starting to see "Insert Valid Access Card" flash on the screen quickly then go away. Never saw this before.

3) Sometimes when bringing up the guide or changing the guide to a new channel locks everything up for several minutes. I just let it set and then it changes, all's well again. Again, never saw this before.

A RBR hasn't helped and #1 is pretty consistent every time I use trick controls.


----------



## SCMaverick (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeones said:


> I am getting Audio issues. What I would call rapid sound stuttering. So far we have noticed it on Fox News (SD).


I've been noticing A LOT of rapid sound stuttering but not on Fox News. It's been on my FSN-South and Sun Sports and well as my local ABC station.

I also notice the audio dropout after the 30SKIP for a few seconds.

I'm glad these forums exist...I thought I was gonna go crazy!

Any resolution??


----------



## five337 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, since the 206NR wrecked both my HR21-700s directv is overnighting me 2 new ones. They confirmed that some HR21-700s are not working correctly with the 206 and just sending out new units to those customers.



rich584 said:


> Does D* replace the DVRs if a CE wrecks it? If you know and can say.
> 
> Rich


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I turn my HR21 "off" when not in use (ok, my Harmony remote does..), and I've had TERRIBLE luck with 0206 and prior CE's getting it to turn back on. I have to RBR almost 100% of the time to get it to come back on.

In fact, for the record, I've RBR'd TWICE since 0206 got loaded on the box last night. PLEASE DirecTV...fix this!! My HR21 is HIGHLY unreliable and unusable in this state!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Are you using the remote in RF mode? I am and am not experiencing any problems with the remote.
> 
> I have noticed that the 21-700 does seem to have a slightly slower response time when using the remote than my four 20-700s, but I noticed that right from the start and it's really not that much slower.
> 
> Rich


Yes, I'm using it in RF mode. Not only is it slow, sometimes it is so slow I think it hasn't responded at all and end up doing things more than once. It was faster before this upgrade.

It is also slower than all 4 of the HR20-100s I went through with the Sat #110 on Tuner #2 issue.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

I noticed that the CE for HR21-700 was canceled for this week. Given that fact, when will the audio drop problems be fixed? I didn't have any problems with audio until x0206 was downloaded. 

Thank you.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

I started having audio problems yesterday along with the remote control functions being seriously delayed or unresponsive. I rebooted a couple of times and finally noticed that the software was updated yesterday morning. I have an HR21-700 that has been flawless until this update.

Jason


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

I hate to say that I am not having any troubles since the current version was shot down from heaven into my HR 21-200. The positive things I noticed right off the bat was louder audio, sharper pictures. The only negative I have with this reciever is the slow guide. Been like that since I recieved it. My SD DVR upstairs is lightning fast in the guide. Its really annoying after working with that one then doing the guide on the 21-200. 

IMHO, it seems the problem is tied into the hardware. Somebody do a poll of what reciever you have and are you experiencing new problems? I am a computer dumba**, so I cant figure out a poll. LOL

I had a great talk with a high level tech support guy at D* a couple of weeks ago. He was very informative and very honest in what he was saying. He said that 99%of peoples problems are fixed by doing a system reset. The problem is there are many different types of resets...... I was having troubls with the 20-200 in my game room... He had me do a system restart with and without the access card installed. I had tried every other type of reboots, resets, etc before calling him to of no avail. At least he fixed that issue. So maybe some of you guys can try doing that to see if it works. 

Just trying to help!


----------



## jss92 (Sep 18, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Audio dropout is happening a lot right now. I have never had one audio dropout or issue with the only release I used (the previous NR (i think 01fe it was?)) and this release is so far not very fun...wish I could go back to the previous one as it was working perfectly.
> 
> All the Pause/Rewind/FF/Play functions are a bit jerky and sometimes glitchy now, and audio dropouts for 1-2 seconds are very frequent.


AGREE - I now too have audio dropout issues.


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has a mfg date of November 2007. I have no audio issues other than the few second sync after ff or starting a show. But I think its a necessary part of syncing but I don't know. The other audio issues, stuttering, etc, I have never had. I agree there may be hardware revisions within the models that D has to contend with. It would be probably impossible to have a software version that covers all the HD/DVR's and all the hardware revisions as well, because of the different behavior some new part may cause. I read somewhere else that some HR21-700's even have the bottom ethernet port as the active internet connection. Could be a hardware revision or mistake. I agree that D would benefit by a poll of mfg dates and audio issues/ no audio issues. Nonetheless their only option might be to replace them.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Toyo said:


> The positive things I noticed right off the bat was louder audio, sharper pictures.


Question: why did they crank up the audio output for the HR21 for this release?

Prior to this release, the HR21 audio output was roughly at the same effective level as the remainder of my DVRs and my DVD player. Now it's much louder.

This makes me think that the original settings were closer to the DD "norms."

jdg


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Had to RBR this morning when turning the HR21 "on"....getting REALLY old doing this...and missing recordings!!  :nono2:  :nono2:


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm having audio drop-outs/stuttering as well. I use the optical connection. Native mode is off.

I came home Thursday night and my family was complaining about audio problems. I did the normal troubleshooting and then decided to check the software version. 0x206 was installed at 1:57am Thursday morning. The problem seems to be happening mainly on SD channels but also occasionally on HD.

Very irritating, hopefully this will be fixed soon.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

When turning on this morning, I had picture and sound, but the unit would not respond to either remote control commands or to the buttons on the front of it. No Guide, no Menu, could not power off, etc. I finally had to hit the RBR. This is for an HR21-700. Recordings from this morning were missed and history shows "Canceled".

Jason


----------



## Buttabean (Jan 6, 2008)

Audio dropping on random channels which also includes recording.
Delay in audio returning when fast fowarding, rewinding, etc.
Sluggish respond time with remote commands

Happens on both hr21-700s that I have in my house.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

five337 said:


> Well, since the 206NR wrecked both my HR21-700s directv is overnighting me 2 new ones. They confirmed that some HR21-700s are not working correctly with the 206 and just sending out new units to those customers.


But is that because you are part of the CE program or just an honorable act on their part?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

syphix said:


> Had to RBR this morning when turning the HR21 "on"....getting REALLY old doing this...and missing recordings!!  :nono2:  :nono2:


Have you tried pulling the plug and letting it sit for a short time? The last recommendation for rebooting that I saw from the more knowledgeable people on the forum was to do the hard reboot. That was a while ago and I have done it ever since on all my DVRs and the 20/21s seem to respond differently than if you were to do an RBR.

Rich


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Have you tried pulling the plug and letting it sit for a short time? The last recommendation for rebooting that I saw from the more knowledgeable people on the forum was to do the hard reboot. That was a while ago and I have done it ever since on all my DVRs and the 20/21s seem to respond differently than if you were to do an RBR.
> 
> Rich


Sorry for the stupid question but I have seen RBR several times on this thread. What is RBR? Is it something we need to do to get our HR21-700 working properly again? This audio drop, audio stuttering, slow response with the remote thing is driving me nuts. Previous to this new software my dvr was running perfectly now it is annoying me to no end.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Goldlexus said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but I have seen RBR several times on this thread. What is RBR? Is it something we need to do to get our HR21-700 working properly again? This audio drop, audio stuttering, slow response with the remote thing is driving me nuts. Previous to this new software my dvr was running perfectly now it is annoying me to no end.


An RBR is a Red Button Reboot. The red button is located under the panel that hides the access card to the left of the card (I think). You can use a pen or knife to push the little red button and the 20/21 will reboot.

The last thing I saw about restarting for any reason was to pull the cord and do a "hard reboot". Means deenergizing the 20/21.

I would pull the plug and let it sit for a while. At least 10 minutes. Then start it up and pray.

If that doesn't work, you might want to try to reload the NR. I have no idea how to do that, but I think there is a way. You'd have to search for it.

Aside from that, I don't know what else to do except get a replacement unit.

Rich


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I am getting the random audio dropouts on one of my two HR21-700s. It just started after the 0x206 "upgrade". The other DVR doesn't seem to have the audio problem. I have noticed it mostly on Fox News channel 360 only because I leave it on that channel most of the time when we are not watching recorded programs.

So far I have not seen the problem on recorded programs.

Both are using TosLink.


----------



## drnull (Jan 14, 2008)

syphix said:


> Had to RBR this morning when turning the HR21 "on"....getting REALLY old doing this...and missing recordings!!  :nono2:  :nono2:


Why do you have your harmony remote "turn off" the box? I don't do that, and I think someone has said that the those who do that are more likely to have lockups. Have you tried disabling that part of your harmony setup?

Unless you have a good reason for turning it off?


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Got the update early morning 3/13 and it was not locked cold this time like last update. I "turn it off" too with the Harmony. 

Guide scroll seems marginally quicker, but sill not as fast as our HR20.

The channel banner, when changing channels using up/down, is still not good. 
Here's what it does:
1) change channel up or down
2) screen goes black and existing channel banner shows for 2 long seconds.
3) new channel banner flashes ever so briefly -- too fast to read sometimes -- it varies.
4) then new channel shows.

A couple of times the new channel banner does not show at all, but it's random and does not appear to be related to changing HD-SD or SD-SD, etc. When that happens, it goes 1, 2, 4.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Arrgggg.

I was trying to figure out why I suddenly was having audio drop-out problems and I thought maybe the one channel I was watching was having problems or my dish was mis-aligned until I realized my receiver had been updated automatically to another national release (didn't we just get a new national release update like 2 weeks ago?).

How in the heck did this make it to a national release with these kind of audio problems? Especially since it sounds as if this problem is fairly widespread. Is that an incorrect assumption?


----------



## JACKTRIP (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay thought i was going crazy too! i have audio drop outs since wed
and just read this post!
Now i think i have Hr21-200??


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I downloaded this release when it was first a CE release and since then I have had more and more audio dropouts.


----------



## pilotboy72 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Since the new rollout (got it at about 3:45pm -- yes pm) I've been getting a lot of audio dropouts while watching live tv. Skipping back corrects the problem but then it's not really live tv, and it has to be done after every channel change.

This only seemed to start happening after my 21-700 downloaded 0x206.

--Brian


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Weird audio problems here too, on a box that bever had audio problems before.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Were you on an earlier CE than 0x206? If not, AFAIK, there is no difference between the CE you were on and the forced update. IOW, even if the s/w didn't go national, you probably still would have experienced this issue. /steve


I don't remember what CE I was on, but it wasn't the latest CE and I definitely did not have audio drop outs whatsoever in that CE. I just wished it wasn't forced on us because I had no problems with that version.


----------



## simtra (Jan 31, 2008)

*sigh* Mine went from rock stable to needing to have its plug pulled to get it to startup, otherwise I would just sit on the step 1 of 2 startup.

I'm going to try to go back to 30slip. It seems that every so often when I skip it locks up.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

SCMaverick said:


> I've been noticing A LOT of rapid sound stuttering but not on Fox News. It's been on my FSN-South and Sun Sports and well as my local ABC station.
> 
> I also notice the audio dropout after the 30SKIP for a few seconds.
> 
> ...


I record the daily "Final Score" FSN show every AM off of FSS at 6:30am. I have also noticed audio stuttering on these recordings since the new SW download. In addition, I've noticed that the video will freeze....for 10-30 seconds...while the audio advances along without a hitch. Then, when the video UNFREEZES, it speeds up at supersonic speeds....until it catches up with the audio! On a separate ocassion, on the same daily FSR, the audio AND THE VIDEO were super-speed FFWD'ing....as I watched. Hitting stop and then start again fixed it.

Damn strange.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

khark said:


> I am getting the random audio dropouts on one of my two HR21-700s. It just started after the 0x206 "upgrade". The other DVR doesn't seem to have the audio problem. I have noticed it mostly on Fox News channel 360 only because I leave it on that channel most of the time when we are not watching recorded programs.
> 
> So far I have not seen the problem on recorded programs.
> 
> Both are using TosLink.


Since I rarely, if ever, watch live TV, I don't know if mine would have the same problems. I never see it on recorded shows. Something as simple as changing channels seems like an ordeal that the 20/21s don't want to put up with.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

drnull said:


> Unless you have a good reason for turning it off?


We had a long discussion a few months ago about turning the 20/21 "off" which is actually "standby". The consensus was that it didn't really matter. That was a consensus made by people far more knowledgeable than I am. Since then I have spent many happy hours pondering that consensus opinion.

First, let me say that not being able to put the things in "standby" offends my sensibilities. It does seem to me that you should be able to do that without screwing the 20/21 up. And the argument I read in that discussion was something to the effect that since the thing was "on" all the time, why not leave it "on" all the time if you so desired. Why bother with "standby" if the DVR was really "on"? I get that.

The one thing the 20/21s don't do is output a signal when they are in "standby". Does this matter? I don't know.

One thing I do know: If you are having "searching for signal" problems when you shouldn't, leaving the DVR "on" for a few days seems to solve that problem. Why? I don't know, but I know it works.

Random crashes? Leave it "on" for a few days and that problem seems to go away. Why? No clue. Just know it works for me.

Still this is the only electrical device I have in my house that occasionally has to be left "on" all day and night for days on end. And, yes, I have considered a refrigerator or a freezer, but don't count them because they don't have an "off" or "standby" feature that is regularly used.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> Especially since it sounds as if this problem is fairly widespread. Is that an incorrect assumption?


Ya gotta remember, most of the posters on this thread are people who are having problems. So far, I don't see that many posts to make me think it is really "widespread". There are an awful lot of people on this forum, I don't know what the percentage of people using 20/21s is, but I would think it is pretty high. Considering that, I don't think I'm seeing enough posts to think it very widespread.

Doesn't it seem like the people are having the audio problems when watching live TV?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JAYPB said:


> I record the daily "Final Score" FSN show every AM off of FSS at 6:30am. I have also noticed audio stuttering on these recordings since the new SW download. In addition, I've noticed that the video will freeze....for 10-30 seconds...while the audio advances along without a hitch. Then, when the video UNFREEZES, it speeds up at supersonic speeds....until it catches up with the audio! On a separate ocassion, on the same daily FSR, the audio AND THE VIDEO were super-speed FFWD'ing....as I watched. Hitting stop and then start again fixed it.
> 
> Damn strange.....


Be interesting to see how many folks are having problems with the audio on live and on recordings. I'm not having either. But, I have a feeling that the problems occur more often on live TV and rarely on recordings.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Throckmorton said:


> Weird audio problems here too, on a box that bever had audio problems before.


Been goin nutz trying to figure out what your avatar was. It's a Llama!

Rich


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been getting the lost of audio after slip/skip as well. _Sometimes_ after a slip/skip it will be fine, but _most_ of the time the audio drops out for what seems like 2-5 seconds. Also, the guide seems to lag way more than before and the picture looks marginally worse to me (especially watching something fast like hockey in HD).


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

BK EH said:


> Got the update early morning 3/13 and it was not locked cold this time like last update. I "turn it off" too with the Harmony.
> 
> Guide scroll seems marginally quicker, but sill not as fast as our HR20.
> 
> ...


I have ascertained that this "bug" is a function of your 'banner time' setting. If it is '2 seconds' like our is, then the new channel banner flashes very briefly because the old channel banner has already used up most (and in random case, all) of the 2 second 'banner time.' So, to get around this, we set it to 4 seconds. Not sure what to make of this.

Also, I wish this 'banner time' setting was universal and had an effect on the banner that pops up when the channel 'info' button is pressed. It stays up forever! (That's an H20, HR20 wish too!).


----------



## bdrozda (Aug 19, 2006)

TJ, 
Are you still having this problem? If so, are you using an HDMI connection?
I had this problem once when the handshake was lost. I had to power off my TV and disconnect the HDMI, connect a non-HDMI cable and redo the process. Once completed, you can reconnect the HDMI and repower on the TV to establish the hand shake again.



TJCombo said:


> Even switched sat inputs to see if that would help anything and re-forced download and still hangs every time on the "Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings..." screen.


----------



## ceyancey (Jan 3, 2008)

I am having audio dropouts regularly while watching live tv on my HR21-700. Its appears to be more prevalent on SD channels and it's getting quite irritating. Sometimes the audio drops out 3 times or more while watching a 1hour telecast of any show. I was working fine until they pushed the new x206 SW upgrade. I tried rebooting, reinstalling the lastest sw version and still the audio dropouts persist. They need to fix this now!


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have really been having an issue with audio drop out in CNNHD while CNNSD has no drop out. Have checked other HD channels and have not noticed the drop out. I mean a lot of drop, like 2 - 3 times in 5 minutes.


----------



## Steveo369 (Dec 12, 2007)

Count me as another person with brief audio dropouts after FF or 30SLIP actions. Wife noticed it earlier this week, I went through the setup and noted the new national release.

Missed the CE this weekend, would have been interesting to see if the update fixed this issue on my box.

I've got HR21-700, don't know the manuf date, but I received it in early November when signing up w/ D*. Would that likely be an 'early' build?

So far, The audio issue not enough of an annoyance to call D* and get a new box sent out, but if I also get a blank recording on a Formula One race, I'm gonna be nicely ticked off. I assume they'll fix it in a revision soon; there's quite a few people with the issue on this thread....


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

In addition to the ffwd/skip audio dropouts, every so often the audio is completely off when I power on the AV receiver (I leave my HR21 on 24/7). If I pause or change channels the audio picks up and I get sound.


----------



## gabe23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm also experiencing the audio dropouts after the slip/skip. Extremely annoying problem that I never had until this release. Also, the responsiveness to the RF remote seems to be even worse, but it's always been crappy so it's hard to tell. I run an HR20 in the same room with the same remote, and it's amazing how bad the HR21 remote response is by comparison. 

I wish they would have just left my box alone a couple of versions ago. :bang


----------



## carpetride (Nov 10, 2007)

Add me to the list! Roll me back to a couple of versions ago and leave me the H*!! alone. Audio drops out, guide and list are often slow or freeze, video stutters. Why release something so buggy and when you figure it out why not roll it back until you can fix it properly. 

Yes I'm angry, had something that wasn't broke and it got "fixed".


----------



## TJCombo (Feb 1, 2008)

bdrozda said:


> TJ,
> Are you still having this problem? If so, are you using an HDMI connection?
> I had this problem once when the handshake was lost. I had to power off my TV and disconnect the HDMI, connect a non-HDMI cable and redo the process. Once completed, you can reconnect the HDMI and repower on the TV to establish the hand shake again.


Not any longer but thanks for offering a suggestion though. I think I was one of the first in this thread to report the update was bricking recievers.

Had D* come out and got a new box. They only had HR20s in the warehouse though so I took it (or it was call D* and wait until they send me one and wife would not be happy even if we got it overnighted).

Must say I'm much happier so far with the HR20 over the HR21. Hasn't skipped a beat...yet :grin:


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

gabe23 said:


> I'm also experiencing the audio dropouts after the slip/skip. Extremely annoying problem that I never had until this release. Also, the responsiveness to the RF remote seems to be even worse, but it's always been crappy so it's hard to tell. I run an HR20 in the same room with the same remote, and it's amazing how bad the HR21 remote response is by comparison.
> 
> I wish they would have just left my box alone a couple of versions ago. :bang


I am having the same problems. This new HR21 has been almost flawless prior to this release. The audio drop delay after the slip/skip is very frustrating and the remote delay for the guide and many other functions is warying on me.
I have also noticed that my local NBC looks very smudgy compared to my OTA.
Yesterdays PGA on NBC was almost unwatchable. I did not have this problem prior to update.


----------



## VCDJunky (Mar 2, 2008)

keep amonte said:


> I am having the same problems. This new HR21 has been almost flawless prior to this release. The audio drop delay after the slip/skip is very frustrating and the remote delay for the guide and many other functions is warying on me.
> I have also noticed that my local NBC looks very smudgy compared to my OTA.
> Yesterdays PGA on NBC was almost unwatchable. I did not have this problem prior to update.


I am glad to hear someone else had a problem with PGA on NBC yesterday. I had just installed my SWM8 and I was really thinking that it was the problem. Guess it is up to DTV now for the fix.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 16, 2005)

JohnDG said:


> Got the update Tuesday night on my HR21. Have had the HR21 for 5 months. I do NOT have DD turned on for audio output. I'm using optical out.
> 
> When viewing recorded programs last night (multiple source channels), audio problems started after FF or 30-sec Slipping the commercials. There was a 1-2 second window before the audio would kick in or "settle down." Rewinding the buffer allowed me to restart before the problem, but there is still a delay in the audio starting up after the restart of play. But the audio -- in all cases -- was available if I rewound far enough.
> 
> ...


I am having this same problem. Is there any solution for this?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> Got the update Tuesday night on my HR21. Have had the HR21 for 5 months. I do NOT have DD turned on for audio output. I'm using optical out.


I gotta ask, why do you have the Dolby Digital option turned off with an optical link? I've never seen a receiver that had optical inputs that did not support 5.1.

Rich


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

My drop outs on some HD channels is not just after ff or skip, but right out of nowhere, the audio will start dropping a second or so every few seconds. Make a program unwatchable on HD. Flip to the SD channel and the audio is solid as a rock.


----------



## Data (Jan 15, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Be interesting to see how many folks are having problems with the audio on live and on recordings. I'm not having either. But, I have a feeling that the problems occur more often on live TV and rarely on recordings.
> 
> Rich


FWIW, My audio started dropping out friday on live tv. It seems to last about 10-20 seconds when it stutters and cuts in and out, but it is certainly more than enough to not be able to understand a single thing that is being said. While this is happening, I can flip up or down a channel, and whatever channel I end up on the audio is fine, but if I go back the the original channel I was watching the stutter/drop is still there. This has happened on HD and SD channels.

Now, I don't know if this classifies as a recording or not, but for grins and giggles just a few minutes ago after one of these audio episodes, I rewound and left live tv and the audio is fine.

I RBR the box yesterday about mid-afternoon and went most of the day without problems but they did return last night.

Between DVD's and games being run though the same AV receiver as my HR-21, I really can't see my receiver being a problem here, as the Wii has seen more use at one time than the DVR.

I'm going to give D* a call and see what they say about this. Strange as it is, I'm not watching live TV, but have it buffered about 3 minutes behind and so far I've not heard the same problems. I am hearing some drop in volume everynow and then, but just enough to be noticeable.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

I had my dish aligned today, thinking that might be my problem with audio drops. I am still having the problem with this NR. All the signal strength is pretty good, except I didn't know that much about 99(s) and 103(s), so I have included the signal strength to see what you guys think:

99(s)
Tuner 1: 0 84 0 0 21 73
Tuner 2: 0 83 0 0 0 72

103(s)
Tuner 1: 1-6: 0 0 0 0 0 0
15-16: 95 95
17-24: 97 39 0 95 44 0 95 0
Tuner 2: 1-6: 0 0 0 0 0 0
15-16: 94 95
17-24: 95 39 0 95 42 0 95 0


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Issue: While paused, the screen saver comes on as expected BUT, every 10 seconds or so a FLASH of the PAUSED SHOW comes on the screen then goes away.

Issue: Still waiting a couple seconds for AUDIO to kick in after any trick play.


----------



## pilotboy72 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Isn't anyone else having issues watching live tv? I'm using an HR21-700 via HDMI and I'm getting all kinds of audio breakups watching any HD channel. After changing the channel it make take a minute, 10 minutes or so (there's no repeatable time) but eventually the audio will breakup as if the microphone were bad -- seems similar to earlier issues where you tried to ff past the end of the show and the audio broke up. Skipping back and watching live seems to fix the issue so I'm certain it's not a source problem.

This only started with the 0x206 release. Is anyone else having this problem?

Brian


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

pilotboy72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Isn't anyone else having issues watching live tv? I'm using an HR21-700 via HDMI and I'm getting all kinds of audio breakups watching any HD channel. After changing the channel it make take a minute, 10 minutes or so (there's no repeatable time) but eventually the audio will breakup as if the microphone were bad -- seems similar to earlier issues where you tried to ff past the end of the show and the audio broke up. Skipping back and watching live seems to fix the issue so I'm certain it's not a source problem.
> 
> ...


Yup having Live audio problems AND audio issues with recordings. Hitting rew. helps stop it until the next time. I guess we just have to deal with it until they come up with a fix. It is really annoying.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

I"am also having the audio problem, it does it all the time when fast forwarding or 30 second skipping. I have to skip back a couple times to get the audio working again. I have had this issue with the 0x206 software, and I got the 0x216 CE release last weekend and it started out fine and after a day or so it is doing the same audio problems. My HR21-700 did not have any audio problems until the national release of the 0x206 was downloaded around 2 weeks ago. It is a very annoying problem, but at least I have not had bad recordings like I did with the 0x206 where the sound was totally gone. But with the 0x216 CE I did have one recording where I tried to watch it and it would not let me watch it from the beginning, it would only start playing 20 minutes in to the movie, and would not let me rewind back to the beginning it had skipped. I even ff to the end and started over did exact same thing again. Red button reset made no difference. Is there another CE coming ????


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

DirecTV is in big trouble. My wife is gettng pissed about the audio issues! They better run and hide. lol


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I gotta ask, why do you have the Dolby Digital option turned off with an optical link? I've never seen a receiver that had optical inputs that did not support 5.1.
> 
> Rich


I have an older Denon, which is notorious for having problems with DD streams from DVRs. I originally had the problem with the HR10 and, after some research, it looks like the HR20 has the same issues. The problem is not just some "cracking," but very LOUD pops that makes one think that you might be damaging the speakers.

jdg


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not had problems with the audio while watching a show. Many receivers do. This NR has been great for me. My receiver hasn't locked up or needed RBR since I downloaded 0206 as a CE 10 days ago. I'm really wondering why some receivers are so bad now? I'm really enjoying Media Share with videos too! Downloaded a dod show about tornados for my 6 yr old without any issues, and started it within 10 seconds. I'm still thinking there is some difference in hardware in the HR21-700 series thats causing these issues.


----------



## cosmos503 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jeones said:


> DirecTV is in big trouble. My wife is gettng pissed about the audio issues! They better run and hide. lol


+1

I'm in the same boat. I fear my loyalty to D* may come back to bite me with all the recent problems. All the "black" recordings lately have been her shows, and the audio issues are just too much. She's about to blow her top.

If we were in a Verizon FiOS area, we'd be gone in a heartbeat... termination fees and all. I have been extremely pleased with D* since 2003 up until recently, when we moved to HDTV service. Ever since its been a bit touch & go with our satisfaction level. However, to their credit, when things DO work - it sure looks nice!

EDIT: I'm using HDMI for video and optical for audio.


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

Are all these audio issues and studdering only with HDMI? Has anyone tried component video? Could that be the difference?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> I have an older Denon, which is notorious for having problems with DD streams from DVRs. I originally had the problem with the HR10 and, after some research, it looks like the HR20 has the same issues. The problem is not just some "cracking," but very LOUD pops that makes one think that you might be damaging the speakers.
> 
> jdg


I get that cracking noise on my Onkyo receiver from time to time. That receiver has three 20-700s hooked up via optical. Usually happens when the receiver is initially turned on. Happens every once in a while during shows when I slip forward. Never happens on my two Sony receivers. One Sony has a 21 and the other a 20, both hooked up using an optical line.

The pops I don't get at all. Been thinking of buying a Pioneer Elite receiver. Wonder if it happens on them too? Anyone?

Adding together your experience and mine, it does sound like the receivers are the problem. I do like the Onkyo. Not an expensive receiver, but with the proper speakers performs quite well. Now I must ponder this.

The Sonys are rated far below the usual Onkyo and Denon receivers for sound quality and the Onkyo bears that out, but...

Oh, well, just another day in D*Hell. Could it be the receivers that are causing the audio dropouts? The one thing I like about the Sonys is that you can see a visual display on the receiver if there is a dropout.

Thanx for the info,

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scottman said:


> Are all these audio issues and studdering only with HDMI? Has anyone tried component video? Could that be the difference?


Even more important, are the HDMI cables hooked up to receivers capable of decoding the sound signal on the HDMI or are optical lines used?

My 21 is hooked up using HDMI for picture and optical for sound. No problems whatsoever sound wise.

Rich


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a component video & optical out setup for my HR21 and have the audio issues.

Here's a new issue, however I could not recreate it with a different show on a different channel:
*Show: *This past Sunday's Extreme Makeover: Home Edition
*Series setup: * New shows only, 1 min before, 1 min after
*Issue: *We decided to watch the show while it was recording. The HR21 was on a different channel at the time. It was at the 18 min mark when I played the show. When it reached the portion where the family introduces themselves, the show froze. When I ffwd at any speed (1,2,etc) it skipped to the end of the buffer. When I rwd at any speed it went to the beginning of the show. I tried to replay the show from the beginning after a few min (21 min recorded), but the same behavior occurred.
After the entire show was recorded none of the above issues occurred, no freezing and no skipping to the end/beginning of the show.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scottman said:


> I have not had problems with the audio while watching a show. Many receivers do. This NR has been great for me. My receiver hasn't locked up or needed RBR since I downloaded 0206 as a CE 10 days ago. I'm really wondering why some receivers are so bad now? I'm really enjoying Media Share with videos too! Downloaded a dod show about tornados for my 6 yr old without any issues, and started it within 10 seconds. I'm still thinking there is some difference in hardware in the HR21-700 series thats causing these issues.


I don't think there are that many posts on this thread to declare a national disaster. Be interesting to see how the audio outputs are hooked up and to what. Obviously not a regional problem. Receivers? Ponder, ponder, ponder.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gnahc79 said:


> I have a component video & optical out setup for my HR21 and have the audio issues.
> 
> Here's a new issue, however I could not recreate it with a different show on a different channel:
> *Show: *This past Sunday's Extreme Makeover: Home Edition
> ...


Ah ha! Another Denon! Need more info on receivers.

One thing I have learned about the 20/21s is that if they don't like to do something, don't force them to do it. I avoid changing channels and never channel surf. Remember, they are only 20 months old. Babies.

Rich


----------



## nerbe (Oct 22, 2007)

My controller is a Casablanca II. I experienced some audio glitches and an occasional loss of digital lock with my TiVo (HR10-250). Using the HR20-700 I am experiencing a variety of problems from blank recordings, many short recordings on the new HD channels, frequent audio hiccups and once or twice a day complete loss of digital Dolby lock requiring a reboot of the Casablanca. The analog audio always works. I'm using component and a digital and analog audio connection.

I have repeatedly contacted D* and most of the time they play all these problems off as if I'm the 1st to experience them. I have been paying over $100/mo since 1994 and I will be changing to FIOS when my contract expires or pay off the contract sooner, depending upon my frustration.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

I have my HR21-700 hooked to the TV via HDMI. I had the occasional lip-sync issue before x0206, but nothing like the stuttering the audio is doing now. It happens to me on SD and HD resolutions. It seems to me, it's doing it on live TV as well as what I am recording. As I stated previously, I had the dish re-aligned hoping the problem would be fixed.


----------



## jeremywjones (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm new to DirecTV and I'm having the audio issues. I have tried everything I can think of to fix it. It seems that I'm not the only one. Is there a way to roll back the update to the previous one? The last software was working fine. Now I'll be watching TV and the sound will just go out and the video keeps going at normal speed. 

Things I have tried:
1. I switched the cable going to the DVR from the one in the bedroom with good sound. It didn't help.

2. Unhooked one tuner and tried switching the cable between the 1 and 2 slot. It didn't help.

3. Ran different HDMI cable and tried every other connection on the box. It happened no matter how it was wired to the TV.

4. I ran the box in 720 and then 480. It happened then too. 

My lowest signal is 97 and since it's only audio and not video it shouldn't be a signal issue anyway. 

I'm sure it is software and I want the last software that worked fine.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Ah ha! Another Denon! Need more info on receivers.
> 
> One thing I have learned about the 20/21s is that if they don't like to do something, don't force them to do it. I avoid changing channels and never channel surf. Remember, they are only 20 months old. Babies.
> 
> Rich


Rich, previous to this release my audio issues were minimal and didn't bother me at all. All I had were occasional audio synch issues with some HD shows. With this "stability" release I consistently get audio dropouts now during a ffwd, rewind, and sometimes it'll just drop out completely when playing either a recorded or live show until I interrupt it (pause,rwd,ffwd).


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

rich584 said:


> snip
> 
> One thing I have learned about the 20/21s is that if they don't like to do something, don't force them to do it. I avoid changing channels and never channel surf. Remember, they are only 20 months old. Babies.
> 
> Rich


Rich - you're joking, right? I mean, come on, if someone was trying something a little more sophisticated than simply changing channels and channel surfing, I could understand the "I don't do it" position. But something as basic as changing a channel should be a "solid as a rock" operation....period.

BTW - I rewound back into a recording too far, then tried to catch up by forwarding, then the receiver would stop fast forwarding when I hit the play button. This and a lot of various audio problems makes me think the qa on this latest releast wasn't quite what it should have been.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

nerbe said:


> My controller is a Casablanca II. I experienced some audio glitches and an occasional loss of digital lock with my TiVo (HR10-250). Using the HR20-700 I am experiencing a variety of problems from blank recordings, many short recordings on the new HD channels, frequent audio hiccups and once or twice a day complete loss of digital Dolby lock requiring a reboot of the Casablanca. The analog audio always works. I'm using component and a digital and analog audio connection.
> 
> I have repeatedly contacted D* and most of the time they play all these problems off as if I'm the 1st to experience them. I have been paying over $100/mo since 1994 and I will be changing to FIOS when my contract expires or pay off the contract sooner, depending upon my frustration.


Call Retention and tell them your problems. They will send you another 20/21, hopefully. That's just too many symptoms.

I called FIOS and they are more expensive and they are experiencing problems with their DVRs too.

Try Retention. The easiest way to reach them is to tell the automated phone system "cancel service". You will be connected to Retention. Don't tell them you want to cancel, tell them the problems you are having and that you are convinced that the DVR is bad.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cable_X said:


> I have my HR21-700 hooked to the TV via HDMI. I had the occasional lip-sync issue before x0206, but nothing like the stuttering the audio is doing now. It happens to me on SD and HD resolutions. It seems to me, it's doing it on live TV as well as what I am recording. As I stated previously, I had the dish re-aligned hoping the problem would be fixed.


Can you try another way to get the audio output? Perhaps a receiver? Have you tried component cables and an optical audio feed? I had a lot of trouble with HDMI when I got my first 20s and solved the problems by using component wires and a separate audio feed. Then I switched from Sony TVs to Panny plasmas and have no problem with HDMI, but I use optical wires for my sound.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jeremywjones said:


> I'm new to DirecTV and I'm having the audio issues. I have tried everything I can think of to fix it. It seems that I'm not the only one. Is there a way to roll back the update to the previous one?


No.



> Things I have tried:
> 1. I switched the cable going to the DVR from the one in the bedroom with good sound. It didn't help.
> 
> 2. Unhooked one tuner and tried switching the cable between the 1 and 2 slot. It didn't help.
> ...


But you still use the HDMI? If so, try the component cables and either composite audio wires or optical feed.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gnahc79 said:


> Rich, previous to this release my audio issues were minimal and didn't bother me at all. All I had were occasional audio synch issues with some HD shows. With this "stability" release I consistently get audio dropouts now during a ffwd, rewind, and sometimes it'll just drop out completely when playing either a recorded or live show until I interrupt it (pause,rwd,ffwd).


Baffling, isn't it? Got another receiver laying around? And you are not using HDMI. Hmm...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

flogduh said:


> Rich - you're joking, right? I mean, come on, if someone was trying something a little more sophisticated than simply changing channels and channel surfing, I could understand the "I don't do it" position. But something as basic as changing a channel should be a "solid as a rock" operation....period.


I swear, I'm dead serious. My viewing habits are different from most of the people posting on this thread. I rarely watch live TV. I've been playing with these thing since November of 06 and believe me, I treat them as gently as I can. Haven't you noticed how long it takes to change channels? And you are right, the 20/21s should be "solid as a rock". But they are not. And I don't think they will be for a while. I don't know how long you've had the 20/21s, but we went thru a terrible time the first half of last year, then they seemed to have smoothed out.



> BTW - I rewound back into a recording too far, then tried to catch up by forwarding, then the receiver would stop fast forwarding when I hit the play button. This and a lot of various audio problems makes me think the qa on this latest releast wasn't quite what it should have been.


I don't understand. If you are fast forwarding and you hit the play button it should stop fast forwarding. As to the software, it's obviously affecting a percentage of the 21-700s. How high a percentage? Don't know.

I will tell you this: I'm usually the one who gets hit with every little problem and this NR has been no problem for me at all.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cosmos503 said:


> +1
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I fear my loyalty to D* may come back to bite me with all the recent problems. All the "black" recordings lately have been her shows, and the audio issues are just too much. She's about to blow her top.
> 
> ...


Try the component cables for video. See if that clears it up. You won't see a difference in PQ.

Rich


----------



## jeremywjones (Mar 18, 2008)

rich584 said:


> No.
> 
> But you still use the HDMI? If so, try the component cables and either composite audio wires or optical feed.
> 
> Rich


I switched back to HDMI because component or composite didn't fix the issue. I figured I would leave it as HDMI so when I new version of the software comes out it would already be wired the way I want it.

How often do new updates comes out? Is it possible that a new version would come out soon to fix the issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jeremywjones said:


> I switched back to HDMI because component or composite didn't fix the issue. I figured I would leave it as HDMI so when I new version of the software comes out it would already be wired the way I want it.


Well, there goes that idea.



> How often do new updates comes out? Is it possible that a new version would come out soon to fix the issue.


I don't think they are on a set schedule. They come when they come. And as far as I know, there is no way to stop them or revert to a previous NR.

Rich


----------



## CaseyH71 (May 21, 2007)

R15STINKS said:


> I'm also having the audio problem, it does it all the time when fast forwarding or 30 second skipping. I have to skip back a couple times to get the audio working again... My HR21-700 did not have any audio problems until the national release of the 0x206 was downloaded around 2 weeks ago. It is a very annoying problem...


This is my issue... We had 0 problems until 0x206. Now when watching live TV if the audio starts dropping I have to back up the recording a few seconds and it seems to kick back in fine. So it seems the issue is with the audio output to the TV.

FWIW I am using the HDMI 1 output to my LCD.

Thanks, Casey


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm now getting what seems to be more frequent audio dropouts on both live and recorded material in addition to everything else I've mentioned earlier. I'm using component outs to my tv. This is totally lame. The previous release was better in speed, audio and video quality. They should really revert back to the previous release.


----------



## AltaLomaDon (Jan 20, 2008)

I am another 21-700 user who started having the audio delay problems about 2 weeks ago. Glad to know its not my equipment (both 21-700's do the same).
Also have a problem with recordings starting late and missing the first 30 seconds or so. Found that the clock on both the 21-700"s were slow by 30 to 40 seconds, gradually gets worse. Did a reset to correct, now do a reset every few days to keep it under control. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CaseyH71 said:


> This is my issue... We had 0 problems until 0x206. Now when watching live TV if the audio starts dropping I have to back up the recording a few seconds and it seems to kick back in fine. So it seems the issue is with the audio output to the TV.
> 
> FWIW I am using the HDMI 1 output to my LCD.
> 
> Thanks, Casey


Can you try it with composite (red and white) cables or optical and see what happens?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

flogduh said:


> Rich - you're joking, right? I mean, come on, if someone was trying something a little more sophisticated than simply changing channels and channel surfing, I could understand the "I don't do it" position. But something as basic as changing a channel should be a "solid as a rock" operation....period.
> 
> BTW - I rewound back into a recording too far, then tried to catch up by forwarding, then the receiver would stop fast forwarding when I hit the play button. This and a lot of various audio problems makes me think the qa on this latest releast wasn't quite what it should have been.


With great trepidation, I just surfed for about five minutes and experienced no audio problems.

Hard to believe how long the channel switching takes. I'm surprised more people haven't complained about that. I don't pretend to understand the technology, but it seems to me that if it takes that long to change channels it puts a strain on the 21, which is, after all, a computer. And computers do have a tendency to get cranky when a strain is put on them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AltaLomaDon said:


> I am another 21-700 user who started having the audio delay problems about 2 weeks ago. Glad to know its not my equipment (both 21-700's do the same).


Are both 21s connected for audio the same way on the same device?



> Also have a problem with recordings starting late and missing the first 30 seconds or so. Found that the clock on both the 21-700"s were slow by 30 to 40 seconds, gradually gets worse. Did a reset to correct, now do a reset every few days to keep it under control. Any other suggestions?


How did you "find the clock"? How are you resetting the DVRs? Running out of suggestions, beginning to think it is a hardware problem experienced by some units. Now the question arises, "What are the odds of two units doing the same thing in the same home"? Still not a whole lot of complaints on this thread.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Is anyone out there with a 21-700, using a Sony receiver, having audio problems?

Rich


----------



## Data (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got of off the phone with D* for the second day, and was told that the engineers are aware of the issue with the audio drop/stuttering. They said that there had been enough people reporting the same issue that they were working on a fix. I can imagine that since it seemed to start around the 206 update, it's going to come in the form of another update. I did ask about a time frame and the tech couldn't give one. 

The best work around I've found so far is rewinding live TV a bit and watching the buffered feed. Reseting the box seems to buy more time till the trouble starts, but just a few hours.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just tried the sound system on the Panny plasma and I got the audio dropouts on a recorded show. Switched back to the Sony receiver and no problem. Went to the same place on the recording several times and no dropouts.

I gotta get off and think about this. Some people report it with optical. My dropouts come with HDMI. No problem with optical. Must ponder.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Data said:


> I just got of off the phone with D* for the second day, and was told that the engineers are aware of the issue with the audio drop/stuttering. They said that there had been enough people reporting the same issue that they were working on a fix.


You've just been pacified.



> I can imagine that since it seemed to start around the 206 update, it's going to come in the form of another update.


Indeed. "When?" is the question.

Rich


----------



## pilotboy72 (Jan 11, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Indeed. "When?" is the question.


I hope it's soon. There haven't been too many "updates" that regress functionality. It seems that there are a lot of people with this issue -- any reason DirecTV can't send us back to the previous NR (e.g. re-release the previous NR)?

Brian


----------



## Data (Jan 15, 2008)

rich584 said:


> You've just been pacified.
> Rich


Thats a rather subjective term. I was just passing along some information I was told trying to help. I'd call myself anything but pacified, but I understand things don't work as expected sometimes, and am willing to be _a little patient_ with them on this.

I was also told to call back in a week if the problem still persists, so as you imply it might just be D* buying time, or for the hopeful out there, might suggest something more proactive by then.


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

I"m totally guessing here .. but since there was no advertised "CE" last weekend for the HR21-700, they will probably have one this weekend ... and I bet the audio issues will be a high priority ... especially since they said they're "working on it" ... totally guessing though.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Is anyone out there with a 21-700, using a Sony receiver, having audio problems?
> 
> Rich


Yes, me. I don't get the stuttering some people have mentioned, but I do get the audio disappearing for several seconds after a FFWD. HR21-700 with component video and optical audio to a Sony receiver.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I avoid changing channels and never channel surf.


Sounds like a great DVR.:nono:

I don't recall reading that in the DIRECTV advertising.


----------



## imtired1959 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes...

All was fine until March 14th. I noticed frequent stuttering and audio dropouts.
Increased pixelation too. I looked at the info screen it just so happened that the new download had occured the day before.

Hmm...

With things getting worse with each new software version, it makes me wonder if Bill Gates has some stock in DTV:lol: .


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

FWIW...I've seen a lot of mention of HDMI audio as being the supposed problem, but I don't think that's the case. My audio problems are NOT related to HDMI. My HD-TV only accepts DVI input (i.e. video only), so my audio is through the regular composite audio cables (usually, when I'm not watching in conjunction with my receiver which uses the optical out).


----------



## gabe23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree. And even if it was HDMI, mine has worked fine all this time until the latest update, so it's not like the hardware is incapable of using that interface. For what it's worth, I run my HR21 directly into a Sony SXRD TV, and the skip/slip dropouts occur with both component and HDMI.

Bottom line is that when I've got a DVR that has been working for months, then a software update breaks it, I shouldn't have to start rewiring things and using different connections to try and get it working again.



gvaughn said:


> FWIW...I've seen a lot of mention of HDMI audio as being the supposed problem, but I don't think that's the case. My audio problems are NOT related to HDMI. My HD-TV only accepts DVI input (i.e. video only), so my audio is through the regular composite audio cables (usually, when I'm not watching in conjunction with my receiver which uses the optical out).


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm reading this and thinking there are at least 2 audio problems:
1) audio cutout for 5-10 secs after using the trick keys (ffd , rew, etc)
2) stuttering during play or live tv
3) ?

Im not sure which audio problems some of these above issues are... I have #1 but I attribute that to audio syncing. I've never had #2. I'm using the analog l/r audio thru my tv speakers.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't know if anyone is having this issue after my HR
-700 got this update but the audio cuts out on my DVR. Have rebooted and unpluged the receiver to reset and ran the setup. Problem still exist. Any suggestions?



Stuart Sweet said:


> HR21-700: 0x0206
> Staggered rollout began 3/11/08.
> Nationally on 3/12/08.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

SPECIES11703 said:


> I don't know if anyone is having this issue after my HR
> -700 got this update but the audio cuts out on my DVR. Have rebooted and unpluged the receiver to reset and ran the setup. Problem still exist. Any suggestions?


I am guessing that you haven't read this entire thread? Most people on this thread are experiencing audio drop outs along with other issues.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Can you try it with composite (red and white) cables or optical and see what happens?
> 
> Rich


With all these people having audio problems, it is nothing but a waste of time for people to switch their types of audio connection. The problem is clearly in the software, changing their set up is nothing but wasting their time and a pain for them to do for nothing.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

R15STINKS said:


> With all these people having audio problems, it is nothing but a waste of time for people to switch their types of audio connection. The problem is clearly in the software, changing their set up is nothing but wasting their time and a pain for them to do for nothing.


A number of us have already confirmed we're having audio problems while using the red/white (composite) cables.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> A number of us have already confirmed we're having audio problems while using the red/white (composite) cables.


Yea and there are audio problems using optical cable, and hdmi, so it is more than just using your set up, its all sound, check out the threads, its not just your set up.


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

R15STINKS said:


> With all these people having audio problems, it is nothing but a waste of time for people to switch their types of audio connection. The problem is clearly in the software, changing their set up is nothing but wasting their time and a pain for them to do for nothing.


It may be a waste of time for you, but probably beneficial to Directv engineers.


----------



## indycolts2k6 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm having the same problems as the rest of you... audio drop outs, lip sync issues, etc. I've tried the pause thing to fix the lip sync deal, but with no luck. It seems like nearly all LiveTV and even some recorded programs are doing this now, it's really annoying. Had a question for you guys though... when I first got my 21-700 the optical port didn't work (which was a bug at the time), has that been fixed? Currently I have it setup on coax, which is just as good, I was just curious.

Hopefully they have a patch for these audio problems soon... it's really wearing on my patience. Posted on the "official" bug thread for lip sync issues too, but haven't seen a reply from any of the technicians or anything.

We're paying way to much money to be dealing with this crap.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

R15STINKS said:


> Yea and there are audio problems using optical cable, and hdmi, so it is more than just using your set up, its all sound, check out the threads, its not just your set up.


I don't know what your argument is. You responded to a post from Rich where he asked people to try their composite cables, and you said it was a waste of time.

Though I don't necessarily agree that people trying out different scenarios is a waste of time, my response was written to SUPPORT your comment and mention that in fact, a number of individuals are having this issue even with the composite cables (in ADDITION to HDMI), so yes...it's not just one sound type...it's affecting multiple audio setups.

We're both on the same page.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Last night Biggest Loser (SD Local NBC) and American Idol (HD Local Fox) both were recording 2 hour episodes. Happened to be watching Idol before the show was done recording and got to about 1:45 into the show and someone wanted to watch Biggest loser (also currently recording). So we started the beginning of Biggest loser and watched to completion. Selected "Don't delete". Suddenly Idol started playing where it left off. Tried to pause, couldn't. Tried to rewind but show showed as *nothing* recorded for first 1:45. Couldn't pause, nothing to rewind, could get to menu and picked reset & went to bed.


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

So far, my audio problems have been limited to playback of SD recordings and going into the guide will it's playing. When I hit the Guide button, the sound cuts out for 5 seconds or so and coming out of the Guide takes another 5 seconds to come back. This hasn't happened with any HD content or LiveTV content (SD or HD).

My setup is HR21-700 with HDMI to Samsung plasma, and optical out to Onkyo receiver.


----------



## pfrank (Jan 20, 2008)

scottman said:


> It may be a waste of time for you, but probably beneficial to Directv engineers.


I'm happy to have DirectTV pay me to QA their product; then I wouldn't be wasting my time, I'd be working.

I too am having Audio issues (lost audio and sync issues) that are worse since the last patch. This is on two different HR21-700s, one hooked up by HDMI directly to a TV and the other hooked up via optical to a receiver.

In all cases, so far, the audio is restored/fixed if I rewind or forward a bit.


----------



## JANVIDEO (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a new HR21, just installed last week. After it booted up, it installed the latest software. I have all of the reported audio issues as well. 

My connection, however, is slightly different in that I use a DVDO external scaler/switcher. This unit effectively isolates the HDMI from the HR21 completely from everything downstream - the display as well as the audio precessor. The DVDO splits the audio from the HDMI and feeds that to my audio processor optically. 

So this is just more info for the software people to use in fixing this problem as it seems that it really has nothing at all to do with how it's connected downstream (just my opinion). My HR20 has been perfect so far.

Joel


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pilotboy72 said:


> I hope it's soon. There haven't been too many "updates" that regress functionality. It seems that there are a lot of people with this issue -- any reason DirecTV can't send us back to the previous NR (e.g. re-release the previous NR)?
> 
> Brian


Hey Brian,

Yes, there have been several NRs that screwed up the 20/21s, makes you dread the things.

No, D* will not let you revert to a previous NR. Sorry.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Data said:


> Thats a rather subjective term. I was just passing along some information I was told trying to help. I'd call myself anything but pacified, but I understand things don't work as expected sometimes, and am willing to be _a little patient_ with them on this.


I wasn't being contentious, just realistic. And I wasn't referring to your state of mind, just the fact that the CSR you talked to told you what you wanted to hear and he probably doesn't have a clue. Being patient is about all you can do.



> I was also told to call back in a week if the problem still persists, so as you imply it might just be D* buying time, or for the hopeful out there, might suggest something more proactive by then.


I do tend towards pessimism. Easier to be a pessimist and be wrong than an optimist and be wrong. Don't count on a quick fix. I'm just sayin.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ulbonado said:


> Yes, me. I don't get the stuttering some people have mentioned, but I do get the audio disappearing for several seconds after a FFWD. HR21-700 with component video and optical audio to a Sony receiver.


Aw nutz, there goes another hypothesis.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

looter said:


> Sounds like a great DVR.:nono:
> 
> I don't recall reading that in the DIRECTV advertising.


I think it is a good DVR. I don't think it handles channel surfing very well. Perhaps, given time...

Now that you mention advertising, when you think about it, all the advertising is bent towards new subs and just goes into packages and prices and the number of HD channels.

Let me get my stopwatch out and see how long the period is between channels when surfing. Again, I do this with great trepidation.

OK, from SD to SD channels 4.5 to 7 seconds to change channels. HD to HD at least 7.5 seconds up to over 9 seconds. That is not my idea of channel surfing. That does sound like a good way to beat up my precioussssss. (Only Harsh and a few others will get this).

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> FWIW...I've seen a lot of mention of HDMI audio as being the supposed problem, but I don't think that's the case. My audio problems are NOT related to HDMI. My HD-TV only accepts DVI input (i.e. video only), so my audio is through the regular composite audio cables (usually, when I'm not watching in conjunction with my receiver which uses the optical out).


Yeah, I think you're right. Maybe. Wait. Do you have a Sony CRT HD TV by any chance? I know some of them used DVI.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scottman said:


> It may be a waste of time for you, but probably beneficial to Directv engineers.


Well said!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dyker said:


> Last night Biggest Loser (SD Local NBC) and American Idol (HD Local Fox) both were recording 2 hour episodes. Happened to be watching Idol before the show was done recording and got to about 1:45 into the show and someone wanted to watch Biggest loser (also currently recording). So we started the beginning of Biggest loser and watched to completion. Selected "Don't delete". Suddenly Idol started playing where it left off. Tried to pause, couldn't. Tried to rewind but show showed as *nothing* recorded for first 1:45. Couldn't pause, nothing to rewind, could get to menu and picked reset & went to bed.


I just saw a post that touched on this issue. Don't remember if it was on this thread, but the poster had a similar experience.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> I don't know what your argument is. You responded to a post from Rich where he asked people to try their composite cables, and you said it was a waste of time.
> 
> Though I don't necessarily agree that people trying out different scenarios is a waste of time, my response was written to SUPPORT your comment and mention that in fact, a number of individuals are having this issue even with the composite cables (in ADDITION to HDMI), so yes...it's not just one sound type...it's affecting multiple audio setups.
> 
> We're both on the same page.


And by now, somebody who has some pull with D* might just have reported a thread with almost 200 posts detailing various audio problems with various hookups. Should we have ignored the issue? (That was a rhetorical question.)

Have you noticed that I am the only poster on this thread that has one hookup that works perfectly and one that experiences dropouts? I find that curious and worthy of mention. And a perfectly good reason to ask about various hookups.

Rich


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's another one - last night, I'm watching the SJ Sharks game while it's recording. All the sudden, the screen you usually see at the end of the recording pops up and asks whether I want to delete the recording or not. What???? It still should be recording, the game's still in the second period.

I exited out without deleting, turned to FSBA, resumed watching and hit the record button. All was good for about 5 more minutes, then WHAM, it happend again.

Good God, what's happening...


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

flogduh said:


> Here's another one - last night, I'm watching the SJ Sharks game while it's recording. All the sudden, the screen you usually see at the end of the recording pops up and asks whether I want to delete the recording or not. What???? It still should be recording, the game's still in the second period.


I had the same thing happen to me. I checked out the playlist and the recording ended at 35 minutes instead of the 3 hours I programmed.


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Have you noticed that I am the only poster on this thread that has one hookup that works perfectly and one that experiences dropouts? I find that curious and worthy of mention. And a perfectly good reason to ask about various hookups.
> 
> Rich


No offense, but I find that asking for various hookups and what brand tv, receiver, etc. to be simply clouding the issue and making the thread more convoluted than it needs to be. What's next, asking what brand cabling?

Here's the bottom line: *it seems that everybody had perfectly fine audio with the previous release, regardless of their equipment.*

This new release is garbage. Why it was released is a mystery as losing audio is more than just a minor annoyance.

I don't see any threads/posts proclaiming how much better 0x206 is than the previous release. So what is the benefit of keeping this release and dealing with the audio drops, skips, stutter, etc.?

D* should revert everybody back to the previous release and *do their job* fixing 0x0206 and not just let the customer "deal with it" until they decide to fix it "at their convenience".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1080 said:


> No offense, but I find that asking for various hookups and what brand tv, receiver, etc. to be simply clouding the issue and making the thread more convoluted than it needs to be. What's next, asking what brand cabling?


None taken. I gotta admit I'm pretty confused.



> Here's the bottom line: *it seems that everybody had perfectly fine audio with the previous release, regardless of their equipment.*


There are close to 200 posts on this thread. By about 80 posters. I don't think it's reached the point of being an epidemic. I gotta admit that I would be happy to see (I can't believe I'm saying this) someone else post that isn't having audio issues.



> This new release is garbage. Why it was released is a mystery as losing audio is more than just a minor annoyance.
> 
> I don't see any threads/posts proclaiming how much better 0x206 is than the previous release. So what is the benefit of keeping this release and dealing with the audio drops, skips, stutter, etc.?


You would think the release would have been thoroughly tested, wouldn't you? Hard to believe they missed the audio issues. This isn't the first time this has happened. Different issues tho. Just as annoying.



> D* should revert everybody back to the previous release and *do their job* fixing 0x0206 and not just let the customer "deal with it" until they decide to fix it "at their convenience".


And in a perfect world that is exactly what would happen. But this is D*. Logic rarely prevails. You learn to live with it.

Rich


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> There are close to 200 posts on this thread. By about 80 posters. I don't think it's reached the point of being an epidemic. I gotta admit that I would be happy to see (I can't believe I'm saying this) someone else post that isn't having audio issues.


OK, I have two HR21-700s both updated to 0206 and I am not having audio problems on either one. Both HR21s have an HDMI cable that runs to an HDMI switch which then runs to a 46" 1080p Sony. One of the HR21s also has a component connection that runs 50 feet to a 42" Sony in another room.

I have watch a lot of live TV and several recorded shows on both HR21s and on both TVs and have never seen any audio problems.


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

bpratt said:


> I have watch a lot of live TV and several recorded shows on both HR21s and on both TVs and have never seen any audio problems.


So are you saying that after timeshifting a program, when you press the 30 second skip/slip you don't get 2-5 seconds of silent audio afterwards?

I get the stuttering audio randomly, but using the 30 skip/slip drops the audio 95% of the time.


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just got an HR21-700 on Saturday. It updated to 0x0206 immediately upon install.

I also have the audio dropouts sometimes on playing a SD recording or after doing skip forward/back. Skipping forward or back has always fixed it so far.

I am running HDMI to a monoprice HDMI switch, then to a Sony receiver. The Sony passes the signal on to my TV, but the receiver is doing the audio.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

1080 said:


> So are you saying that after timeshifting a program, when you press the 30 second skip/slip you don't get 2-5 seconds of silent audio afterwards?
> 
> I get the stuttering audio randomly, but using the 30 skip/slip drops the audio 95% of the time.


I spent about a half hour trying 30 skips, ff, skip back on a couple of recorded shows and also on live TV. No audio problems and no 2-5 seconds of silent audio afterwards.


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

bpratt said:


> I spent about a half hour trying 30 skips, ff, skip back on a couple of recorded shows and also on live TV. No audio problems and no 2-5 seconds of silent audio afterwards.


Lucky dog - that's all I can say


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Yeah, I think you're right. Maybe. Wait. Do you have a Sony CRT HD TV by any chance? I know some of them used DVI.
> 
> Rich


I have a Sony LCD Rear Projection HDTV. More specifically, a Grand Wega.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I had my first partially blank recording today with 206. Jepardy at 6:00pm MDT, channel 7 KMGH Denver.
Also my receiver has become very slow to respond to the remote. Will RBR when it is not recording (if that ever happens).
Occasional audio dropouts and sync problems. I don't think anymore than on previous versions.

HR21-700 using HDMI to Samsung TV with digital audio out to Yamaha receiver.


----------



## Roquefort (Mar 19, 2008)

Greetings!

I initially configured my internet connection with 0x1FE. I was having pretty good success playing with VOD (wife likes to watch the oldies from AMC).

"Luck" would have it that I got 0x206 installed on my receiver today.

I noticed tonight that the internet connection was down (Menu-Setup-System test). 

After spending a good 15 minutes checking my router, my connections etc...I discovered under Advanced Setup that my DNS setting were changed: instead of my router, I had the strangest IP: 10.13.265.645  

Anyhoo. I corrected the IP back to that of my router (192.168.0.1). 

All is well now....well, as long as wifey & I don't mind the audio/lipsync problems...

Later.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

Today I started having a weird audio issue during the D11 launch. The audio would start stuttering. Figured it was the feed.

Tonight, on 3 different channels, the audio would start stuttering after a few minutes of watching. Changing the channel fixed it until I returned to the original channel where it continued immediately. Hitting pause for a second or two, then play fixed it.

I think the live playback of the audio is getting messed up with the live buffer. Watching from the buffer (2 seconds behind or more) fixes it.

The stuttering doesn't appear on the recorded programs.

Jerry


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

scottman said:


> It may be a waste of time for you, but probably beneficial to Directv engineers.


You know when people all do the exact thing and all have the same problem, well that means its time to look somewhere else for the problem, unless they want to tinker with the problem for a whole year, otherwise they move on and stop wasting time.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> I don't know what your argument is. You responded to a post from Rich where he asked people to try their composite cables, and you said it was a waste of time.
> 
> Though I don't necessarily agree that people trying out different scenarios is a waste of time, my response was written to SUPPORT your comment and mention that in fact, a number of individuals are having this issue even with the composite cables (in ADDITION to HDMI), so yes...it's not just one sound type...it's affecting multiple audio setups.
> 
> We're both on the same page.


It is a waste of time to keep looking for the audio problems to be in a certain type of audio hook up, the problem is with hdmi audio and optical audio and rca's, to have people keep switching is a waste of time when it is the software.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

pfrank said:


> I'm happy to have DirectTV pay me to QA their product; then I wouldn't be wasting my time, I'd be working.
> 
> I too am having Audio issues (lost audio and sync issues) that are worse since the last patch. This is on two different HR21-700s, one hooked up by HDMI directly to a TV and the other hooked up via optical to a receiver.
> 
> In all cases, so far, the audio is restored/fixed if I rewind or forward a bit.


Exactly we the users do not need to waste time switching audio hook ups when they are all messing up, its the software, not the hook up.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Wasting time would be fine like someone said if they were getting paid to test it, but since most people have lives and tinkering with the audio install for no good reason is a waste of their valuable time, unless they are bored, otherwise they dont need to waste their time doing a switch that is meaningless and tells us what we already know, that the audio problems are in the software and which type of audio hook up you have it does not matter because its the bad software. Anybody that wants to waste their time go a head, just realize its beating a dead horse, when you could be using that time to make up for the back up time after time to get the audio back on. The philosophy goes, grasshopper work smarter not harder.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

I am having a major issue with my 21-700 in using the remote. The system isn't locking up, because whatever is on displays properly, and recordings go on as scheduled, but whenever I turn on the unit, I cannot enter any commands through the remote (and no, it is not the batteries). Usually, control comes back after a minute or so, but sometimes it doesn't. I have to use the power button on the front of the unit and wait for control to come back. Occaisionally, I need to RBR.

Very frustrating.

(Plus I am having the audio problems coming out of trickplay as well, but it seems that has been beaten to death).

My 20-700 is working great.


----------



## JACKTRIP (Jan 30, 2008)

Im sorry Rich, this is WIDESPREAD! and for you not to see it makes me think DTV is paying your ass!! Anyway i have the HR21-200 but i get the same problems since update plus more this s what i get.

AUDIO DROP OUTS, CONSTANT ALL DAY!! 
AUDIO STUTTERING ON LOCAL CHANNELS (ABC) AND OTHER CHANNELS

PICTURE DROP OUTS COMPLETE BLACK TODAY!! PERFECT SKY OUT NO RAIN LITTLE CLOUDS!

PICTURE ON TV "ROLLS" IF ANY ONE GETS THAT ITS LIKE A WAVE FROM MIDDLE OF TV TO THE BOTTOM

PICTURE HAS GREEN SHADES AND PIXELS!


SO RICH I DARE YOU TO TACKLE THIS ONE SINCE BEFORE THE UPDATE EVERYTHING WAS FINE!!!!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> I have a Sony LCD Rear Projection HDTV. More specifically, a Grand Wega.


How old? And, by the way, you have a Grand *V*ega. Sony made a mistake when they started marketing the Vegas and put a "watermark V" next to the V in Vega and everybody started calling them Wegas. Don't take this as criticism, it's an honest mistake. I just happened to be calling Sony tech support one day and the subject came up and the tech admitted the mistake to me and told me how it happened.

Rich


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> How old? And, by the way, you have a Grand *V*ega. Sony made a mistake when they started marketing the Vegas and put a "watermark V" next to the V in Vega and everybody started calling them Wegas. Don't take this as criticism, it's an honest mistake. I just happened to be calling Sony tech support one day and the subject came up and the tech admitted the mistake to me and told me how it happened.
> 
> Rich


Actually it's a Grand Wega (with a W). They might have meant to use a V, but they actually used a W. I understand that what you're saying is anecdotal and perhaps they intended to use a V, but in fact, they used a W. Personally, I think the guy in tech support who "admitted" it to you was either making something up or was spreading a rumor he heard. Regardless, every piece of sony literature I have seen for it calls it a Wega (which is trademarked BTW) including the Sony website. So I think I'm safe to call it a Grand Wega.

My Sony Grand Wega is model # KF-50WE610 and I 've had it for probably 5 years now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JACKTRIP said:


> Im sorry Rich, this is WIDESPREAD! and for you not to see it makes me think DTV is paying your ass!!


I haven't worked for anyone this century. Haven't received a paycheck this century. D* did ask me, a long time ago, if I would be willing to write and teach a program that would teach their CSRs to be more customer oriented. Too much work and too much traveling, so I turned them down. Aside from that, I've been a paying customer since 2002 when Cablevision was battling the Yes network over money or something and wasn't going to cover the Yankees in the foreseeable future. Never regretted switching.

If you check my posts from a year ago, you will see I was just as upset and angry as you are today, but about worse issues than are being reported from the latest NR. I'm extremely upset about the way D* has handled the SD TiVo issue of random rebooting. My wife uses one and every time it reboots she yells at me. Been putting up with that for well over six months. In no way am I an apologist for D*.

If you can assure me that the members of this forum have only three to four hundred 21-700s in use, then I will agree that it is "widespread". I am of the opinion that a lot of the members got the 21s as soon as they came out. I would guess that there are several thousand or so in use by members. And how many adverse posts on this thread?

I realize that everyone who received the NR and is experiencing audio problems is outraged and they should be! And they should be deluging D* with complaints. If you send an email to D* or hit their website and post a complaint, you seem to get a better response than using the phone. Something in print seems to carry more weight. And it's harder to hide.



> AUDIO DROP OUTS, CONSTANT ALL DAY!!
> AUDIO STUTTERING ON LOCAL CHANNELS (ABC) AND OTHER CHANNELS
> 
> PICTURE DROP OUTS COMPLETE BLACK TODAY!! PERFECT SKY OUT NO RAIN LITTLE CLOUDS!
> ...


Appears that NR hit you harder than most. Not too many posts about video problems.

I've returned 20s that have been screwed up by NRs. Not recently, but a couple times last year. It happens, what can you do? Getting angry isn't going to help. They'll fix when they fix it.

Rich


----------



## molemantis (Feb 3, 2007)

Add me to the list of those having audio cutouts, freezes and skips. Standard hookup using HDMI straight to the TV (Vizio GV47LFHDTV). I haven't tried component or composite hookups for troubleshooting, because frankly, why would I? The DVR behaved flawlessly since I got it few months back until this problem started last Wednesday.

Wife is freaking out, so I hope they come out with a fix soon. Called CS just to let them know it was happening and they said they couldn't help me or replace my DVR because I didn't have it documented on my account that I'd had a problem with the DVR up to this point. You might as well speak Esperanto to level 1 support.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> Actually it's a Grand Wega (with a W). They might have meant to use a V, but they actually used a W. I understand that what you're saying is anecdotal and perhaps they intended to use a V, but in fact, they used a W. Personally, I think the guy in tech support who "admitted" it to you was either making something up or was spreading a rumor he heard. Regardless, every piece of sony literature I have seen for it calls it a Wega (which is trademarked BTW) including the Sony website. So I think I'm safe to call it a Grand Wega.
> 
> My Sony Grand Wega is model # KF-50WE610 and I 've had it for probably 5 years now.


I had problems with a Sony 40" CRT when using the DVI hookup. That set would have been about the same age as yours. I sent back about eight or nine 20s before a PP CSR told me to lose the DVI and go to component. Solved many problems. Samsungs had an HDMI problem about that time too. I have a 36" Sony CRT with HDMI that won't work with the 20s when the HDMI connection is used. Have to use component.

Now about the Wega, Vega thing, I just called Sony, 1-800-222-7669 and talked to a CSR who told me that even tho Wega appears in the manual, and it does, the proper pronunciation is Vega. Checked the on line manual on their site and it does say Wega. Asked him to send me an email and he couldn't. Asked him how to prove my point, which eroded the minute I saw the manual, he said have him call us. If you choose to do that, you really have to prod them to get the answer. But consider this, even their commercials used Vega back when they were new. Interesting, huh? Bygones.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

molemantis said:


> Add me to the list of those having audio cutouts, freezes and skips. Standard hookup using HDMI straight to the TV (Vizio GV47LFHDTV). I haven't tried component or composite hookups for troubleshooting, because frankly, why would I? The DVR behaved flawlessly since I got it few months back until this problem started last Wednesday.
> 
> Wife is freaking out, so I hope they come out with a fix soon. Called CS just to let them know it was happening and they said they couldn't help me or replace my DVR because I didn't have it documented on my account that I'd had a problem with the DVR up to this point. You might as well speak Esperanto to level 1 support.


Welcome to D*Hell. Next time you talk to one of those CSRs, ask him or her if they have a 20/21. I've never talked to a CSR that even had a TiVo. And they're supposed to help? How can they help you if they can't even comprehend what you are going thru? And if you ask for a supervisor, they tell you they are aware of the problem and the engineers are working diligently to solve the problem. Better to put your complaint in print on their website.

Rich


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Last night when trying to watch launch followed by Tonight Show....audio drop out and picture freeze. The problem seems to be on all satellites (my locals are on 72.5) 
problems have continued all week. Connected with HDMI also as others have said...how could this have ever made NR status?


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I had problems with a Sony 40" CRT when using the DVI hookup. That set would have been about the same age as yours. I sent back about eight or nine 20s before a PP CSR told me to lose the DVI and go to component. Solved many problems. Samsungs had an HDMI problem about that time too. I have a 36" Sony CRT with HDMI that won't work with the 20s when the HDMI connection is used. Have to use component.
> 
> Now about the Wega, Vega thing, I just called Sony, 1-800-222-7669 and talked to a CSR who told me that even tho Wega appears in the manual, and it does, the proper pronunciation is Vega. Checked the on line manual on their site and it does say Wega. Asked him to send me an email and he couldn't. Asked him how to prove my point, which eroded the minute I saw the manual, he said have him call us. If you choose to do that, you really have to prod them to get the answer. But consider this, even their commercials used Vega back when they were new. Interesting, huh? Bygones.
> 
> Rich


The DVI would only be about video issues though, since it only carries video signal. Add to that, the fact that I have not only tested my composite audio out to the television, but I have also tested the optical out to my Yamaha receiver with the same problems.

I wish I had waited for my HD-TV to get an HDMI input, since almost no devices output to DVI anymore and when I have to use multiple HD sources, it's not very handy since the audio and video are on different streams...there isn't a very good multi-switch that not only handles mutliple HD input signals (HDMI) but also outputs to DVI with separate sound.

As far as Wega/Vega goes. It may be that they had intended to call it Vega...but somewhere along the way they made the switch whether it be intentional or forced. I actually find it very interesting that they pronounce it with a V sound (which I agree they do) since V is not a native sound in Japanese (whereas W is). Thus, that might be part of the confusion, since they were trying to market something in a different language than what is native to them and that might have caused some marketing/naming confusion. The Japanese oftentimes have funny ways of translating things, and or saying things, in English.


----------



## AltaLomaDon (Jan 20, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Are both 21s connected for audio the same way on the same device?
> No, one goes to an old Sony projection on component and optic and the other to a newer Sharp on HDMI. We watch the Sony most of the time and my wife keeps complaining but doesn't, yet, want me to put back the TIVO. Have also had the garbled audio on the Sony.
> 
> How did you "find the clock"? How are you resetting the DVRs? Running out of suggestions, beginning to think it is a hardware problem experienced by some units. Now the question arises, "What are the odds of two units doing the same thing in the same home"? Still not a whole lot of complaints on this thread.
> ...


I just hit INFO and watch the receiver time, compare when it changes to when my watch, set to Colo Springs, changes. After doing a reset, both change together and recordings start on time. After a few days, the receiver time is slow and over a couple of weeks gets out 30 Secs or more and we miss the first 30 seconds of recorded programs. I can't believe they have such a poor clock in these things.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

AltaLomaDon said:


> I just hit INFO and watch the receiver time, compare when it changes to when my watch, set to Colo Springs, changes. After doing a reset, both change together and recordings start on time. After a few days, the receiver time is slow and over a couple of weeks gets out 30 Secs or more and we miss the first 30 seconds of recorded programs. I can't believe they have such a poor clock in these things.


I may be completely wrong...but I thought they just get the time from the satellite feed and that there is no internal clock per se. Can anyone confirm/correct?


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Last night I was watching Lost live while it was recording. I flipped the channel to the Basketball games and hit the record button. When I went back to Lost I had frozen video and trick play was locked up. When I deleted the recording of Lost to stop it from recording, video came back and I could rewind in the buffer to the part I missed.

The only time I have problems like this and the Black recording bug is during Lost. I record all kinds of shows at the same time and never have any other problems. As soon as it's Thursday, it fouls up.

Both channels I was recording were local and MPEG 4. At other times of the week I can record 2 shows from local at the same time. As I said, it is only happening during Lost.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

HBO-HD 19:00 - 21:00 Stuttering all through John Adams
Local Fox 20:00 - 21:00 Stuttering all through Smallville
COM 21:00 - 21:30 Stuttering all through Futurama

I am running the NR version of 0206, with HDMI.


----------



## dlettau (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello all,
I am new here. Have been having some issues with my hr21 with latest software update 0x206. While watching recorded shows it takes 10 sec. or so for the audio to kick in and when you fast forward it the same again. Also while watching mostly HD channels I get a split second of audio loss evry so often maybe evry 5 min. or so. On an unrelated note I am messing around with media server using TVersity. I can play some xvid(avi) files but can't play any x264(.mkv) if anyone has any suggestions I would be very greatfull. Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Two blank recordings last night:

I was recording both CBS and TNT. Went to start the CBS game about 1/2 hour after the start: blank. Tuned to the channel: blank. canceled recording and tuned to the channel: channel started to display the game in progress.

Same thing for TNT: Blank, blank, cancel, channel displayed.

jdg


----------



## pacjag (Apr 10, 2007)

Got home yesterday to find my HR21-700 would not power up. Totally non-responsive. RBR worked to the point that it got to 97% download and hung. Waited 5-10 minutes and then cycled power. Another 10 minutes and it finally loaded everything and started working again.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a thread about this, but figured I should post it here:



spartanstew said:


> Tonight watching the news live (HR21-700), the picture on Fox (4) in HD started to freeze and stutter. Then after a bit it just went to a black screen. We were getting pretty bad storms here, so I thought maybe the station was having trouble since I wasn't getting a searching for signal issue and the other stations appeared to be coming in.
> 
> Wife commented a couple of hours later that it was still a black screen and that it was currently recording idol, so we were going to miss it.
> 
> ...


A restart of the receiver fixed the problem, however, similar incidents have happened since.

Yesterday, while watching the NCAA tournament live, I started recording it while watching. After about 40 minutes, I paused it for about 10 minutes. When I went back to watch it, I couldn't get it unpaused. If I hit play, it was frozen. Hitting FF showed the X1 icon, but then it would immediately go back to the play icon and remain paused. No matter how many times I hit the FF button, only X1 would show. If I went to the list and hit play, the same thing would happen and it would start from where I paused it (not from where I started recording it). I was also recording the satellite launch replay at the same time. If I tried to play that recording, it would play but there would be no audio until I hit ff. Then the audio would kick in.

A restart again seemed to fix the problem, except that the NCAA tournament game that I had been taping (should have been about a 60 minute recording) was gone from the playlist (but the launch was still there).

And finally, last night the box wouldn't accept any commands from my remote while watching a recorded program. I hit ff, guide, list, and several other commands many times and nothing would happen. After a couple of minutes, the box reacted and started responding to all the commands I had entered really quickly. Then it was fine.


----------



## IBleedGreen (Dec 6, 2007)

Well last night I was watching NCAA tournament as well, didn't get too many audio dropout/stutters but then I fell asleep woke up to it stuck in stutter mode while I tried to watch a live concert! My receiver was fine for many months and this just starting happening over the last couple of weeks with it getting worse over time. Ironically my upstairs HR21 DVR doesn't seem affected and it is using the same software version.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> The DVI would only be about video issues though, since it only carries video signal.


I used a DVI to HDMI cable and experienced the same problems with my other Sony HD CRT TV that had an HDMI port. I can't even begin to explain briefly the problems I had with both audio and video. You name it, except for blank recordings, I had it. Went to component on both and the problems almost disappeared, almost. I still have problems from time to time, but that's the DVR.

Switched to Panny plasmas and the same sound systems I had with the Sonys and have no problems with HDMI.

What I find odd is that I get the audio problems, not the stuttering, on my Panny's sound system, but not using an old, cheap Sony receivr



> Add to that, the fact that I have not only tested my composite audio out to the television, but I have also tested the optical out to my Yamaha receiver with the same problems.


I would think most people did. I didn't because I wasn't having a problem.



> I wish I had waited for my HD-TV to get an HDMI input, since almost no devices output to DVI anymore and when I have to use multiple HD sources, it's not very handy since the audio and video are on different streams...there isn't a very good multi-switch that not only handles mutliple HD input signals (HDMI) but also outputs to DVI with separate sound.


I seem to remember reading about problems the 20s have with HDMI switchers. I do remember reading that receivers that control the switching of 20s do work. Only the more expensive receivers switch the sound portion. Just the video.

I thought DVI was a goner, then I purchased a DCL 24 inch monitor for my computer and it has a DVI connector on it. Haven't tried it yet. Bought a slimline HP before I bought the monitor and don't have a video card with a DVI port. Gonna give it to my wife and get one with a better video card.

Rich


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

My HR21-700 has started the audio studdering. It has been fine until the last 2 days. I did get the occasional dropouts when skipping up to live tv. It has all been worse since this current software release.
Studdering/dropouts were pretty bad last night when I was trying to watch History International.

This should not even be an issue. Once again, my tivo never had this problem...


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Of all the issues I've had with the HR-21 (slowness, changing UI, missing features), at least it had been fairly stable for me until this release. The 30 second skip dropout happens about 90% of the time on recorded programs, and less frequently (but still frequently) on live TV. I had my first stutter/dropout the other night. I'm glad my wife wasn't watching or else it would be yet another argument as to why we moved the HR-10 to the bedroom (for the channels!).


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnDG said:


> Two blank recordings last night:
> 
> I was recording both CBS and TNT. Went to start the CBS game about 1/2 hour after the start: blank. Tuned to the channel: blank. canceled recording and tuned to the channel: channel started to display the game in progress.
> 
> ...


I also noticed that when I try to play a blank recording, the "Ring of Lights" is cycling bright to dim as if in pause.


----------



## cheap fish (Oct 11, 2007)

great, i got this box because D* downloaded bad software to my old box and it kept rebooting, now with this box they downloaded crap and now it stutters and sputters all the time.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I had my first audio stuttering issue with this release. It occurred during a recording of Law & Order from local NBC-HD channel. Some video pixelation to along with it. Wednesday nights 10pm PST airing. Optical audio connection to a 2 year old Denon receiver out to 5.1 surround


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AltaLomaDon said:


> I just hit INFO and watch the receiver time, compare when it changes to when my watch, set to Colo Springs, changes. After doing a reset, both change together and recordings start on time. After a few days, the receiver time is slow and over a couple of weeks gets out 30 Secs or more and we miss the first 30 seconds of recorded programs. I can't believe they have such a poor clock in these things.


Just checked my 21-700's time against an atomic clock and it is off by 15 seconds. Checked my 20s and they are 15 or less seconds behind. Not too bad. Checked my cell phone and it is right on the button with the atomic clock. CNN's clock is 10 seconds behind the atomic clock. The Weather Channel is also 10 seconds behind. Headline News is also 10 seconds behind. So...?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> I may be completely wrong...but I thought they just get the time from the satellite feed and that there is no internal clock per se. Can anyone confirm/correct?


That's what I thought too. I've had no problems with show times on TiVos or 20/21s.

Rich


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

I had previously only had dropouts after FF, but I've now started noticing dropouts at random times. I've only noticed it so far during The Daily Show. Just playing the show, not doing anything special, and suddenly the audio vanishes. Rewinding to the point where it went away and hitting play again fixes it. *Really* annoying.

HR21-700 on 206, w. optical audio to a Sony Receiver (and component video to a Panny plasma, not that it likely matters).


----------



## moonpie23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have noticed the audio dropout on the 30 second slip as well...I'm not discounting it but I rarely use the 30 second slip so that's not an issue for me. I usually use the FF button and thay works fine.

My issue and I'm curious if others are having it is with the remote. About two to three times a day it will become unresponsive for 30-45 seconds. It then comes alive and continues on...anyone else notincing their remote acting funny a few times a day? Didn't notice it unitl 0x206


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

rich584 said:


> CNN's clock is 10 seconds behind the atomic clock. The Weather Channel is also 10 seconds behind. Headline News is also 10 seconds behind. So...?


I have no doubt that if you were standing in Master Control at one of those networks, the clock on the wall would exactly match the atomic clock. It's when the signal has to bounce around from ground to satellite and back a couple of times that the delay gets introduced.

But that's good, because it means that when the HR21's clock is 15 seconds behind, it's really only 5 seconds behind.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

moonpie23 said:


> I have noticed the audio dropout on the 30 second slip as well...I'm not discounting it but I rarely use the 30 second slip so that's not an issue for me. I usually use the FF button and thay works fine.
> 
> My issue and I'm curious if others are having it is with the remote. About two to three times a day it will become unresponsive for 30-45 seconds. It then comes alive and continues on...anyone else notincing their remote acting funny a few times a day? Didn't notice it unitl 0x206


Yep, I've seen it. Coupled with the dog slow operation overall, it is extremely irritating. I can't wait for them to release new software. Except for the fact that oft times new software doesn't seem to fix old problems, just introduce new ones.


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

My remote has been horrendous but I can't tell whats the remote or whats just slowness. I think the NCAA tourney interactive menu compounds the problem. The channel bar is usually like 20 seconds behind the frequent channel changes, and the remote gets totally out of whack with whats going on.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

skimmilk said:


> My remote has been horrendous but I can't tell whats the remote or whats just slowness. I think the NCAA tourney interactive menu compounds the problem. The channel bar is usually like 20 seconds behind the frequent channel changes, and the remote gets totally out of whack with whats going on.


Mine also became unresponsive to the remote. Would take many seconds to respond. Did an RBR and has been ok since.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Taping the game on CBS 391 last night:

1) It starting taping a 6:00, so I thought I'd check that it was working OK a few minutes in: I was unable to play the partial recording. Hitting the 10-sec rewind button brought me to live feed.

2) Cancelled the recording. Started the recording again 10 minutes in. Checked back a few minutes later: same problem.

Net result was that I was not able to record CBS 391 last night during the game.

jdg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

moonpie23 said:


> I have noticed the audio dropout on the 30 second slip as well...I'm not discounting it but I rarely use the 30 second slip so that's not an issue for me. I usually use the FF button and thay works fine.
> 
> My issue and I'm curious if others are having it is with the remote. About two to three times a day it will become unresponsive for 30-45 seconds. It then comes alive and continues on...anyone else notincing their remote acting funny a few times a day? Didn't notice it unitl 0x206


Using the remote in RF mode, are you?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trainman said:


> I have no doubt that if you were standing in Master Control at one of those networks, the clock on the wall would exactly match the atomic clock. It's when the signal has to bounce around from ground to satellite and back a couple of times that the delay gets introduced.
> 
> But that's good, because it means that when the HR21's clock is 15 seconds behind, it's really only 5 seconds behind.


I am extremely prone to "suggestion". I have been running around the house checking times against my cell phone which is exactly the same as my atomic clocks. I have found my computer to be eight seconds slower. In fact, every device I have checked, with the exception of my cell phone, lags behind the atomic clocks (I have a bunch of them, I do love my toys). Leads me to believe that the lag time is "normal".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Yep, I've seen it. Coupled with the dog slow operation overall, it is extremely irritating. I can't wait for them to release new software.


Be careful what you wish for.



> Except for the fact that oft times new software doesn't seem to fix old problems, just introduce new ones.


Good comment! And true. Unfortunately. The NR before this one did seem to have fewer bugs than most.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> Mine also became unresponsive to the remote. Would take many seconds to respond. Did an RBR and has been ok since.


It would be really much easier to understand this problem if people reporting remote issues would include the mode they are in. I use RF on every 20/21 and have no problems.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> It would be really much easier to understand this problem if people reporting remote issues would include the mode they are in. I use RF on every 20/21 and have no problems.
> 
> Rich


I've changed back and forth from IR to RF so many times I've lost count. Dog slow in both modes with non-responsive timeouts occasionally either way. Irritating!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Good comment! And true.  Unfortunately. The NR before this one did seem to have fewer bugs than most.
> 
> Rich


Yep, it sure did. With the exception of the dog slow response time of this NR, I'm pleased with it. But then the previous one worked just as well for me, but quicker. Still slower than the Vip622 I used to have with Dish, but better. It also never just ignored keystrokes like I see in this NR.

But if the CE is any indication, looks like we'll finally get some decent program info. Maybe even to the point that the Series Links will all work right, and hopefully give me my remote speed back. I know, I must be smoking something strange to think that!! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I've changed back and forth from IR to RF so many times I've lost count. Dog slow in both modes with non-responsive timeouts occasionally either way. Irritating!


Huh. That is not normal. I have had 20s that did that, even had a purportedly "refurbished" 20 that would not recognize any remote. Now how could they call that one refurbished? Sorry. Didn't mean to digress. Might be the DVR itself. The units I had remote troubles with I sent back for a replacement. Sounds like you might have one of them. Or did it just start happening with the latest NR?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Yep, it sure did. With the exception of the dog slow response time of this NR, I'm pleased with it. But then the previous one worked just as well for me, but quicker. Still slower than the Vip622 I used to have with Dish, but better. It also never just ignored keystrokes like I see in this NR.
> 
> But if the CE is any indication, looks like we'll finally get some decent program info. Maybe even to the point that the Series Links will all work right, and hopefully give me my remote speed back. I know, I must be smoking something strange to think that!! :lol: :icon_kiff


I do like my 21, but it doesn't seem as quick as the 20s.

Rich


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Good comment! And true. Unfortunately. The NR before this one did seem to have fewer bugs than most.
> 
> Rich


I couldn't agree more! My wife and I just sat down to watch two shows. Both were blank recordings. That makes the fourth blank recording in 1 1/2 weeks. I haven't had any audio dropouts. But the slow remote response and the blank recordings are not acceptable!


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

ozonedan said:


> I couldn't agree more! My wife and I just sat down to watch two shows. Both were blank recordings. That makes the fourth blank recording in 1 1/2 weeks. I haven't had any audio dropouts. But the slow remote response and the blank recordings are not acceptable!


This is a free HBO weekend, and I have tried to record three movies. All of them have been blank recordings. Is HBO and/or Directv not allowing any recordings now? I also had my first audio dropout.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

ozonedan said:


> This is a free HBO weekend, and I have tried to record three movies. All of them have been blank recordings. Is HBO and/or Directv not allowing any recordings now? I also had my first audio dropout.


They are allowing recordings. I have been recording movies all weekend off of the freeview.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ozonedan said:


> This is a free HBO weekend, and I have tried to record three movies. All of them have been blank recordings. Is HBO and/or Directv not allowing any recordings now? I also had my first audio dropout.


I'd suggest pulling the plug for about 5 minutes. After it reboots check and see if the programs are there. If not, set up some recordings. If you still get the blank screens instead of the recordings you might have a hardware problem that might not go away.

By now, I think it is apparent that some, but not all, 21-700s are experiencing similar and different issues. The NR obviously had an adverse affect on some DVRs that probably had issues that were not apparent in the previous NR.

Personally, I have very little patience with malfunctioning equipment and if your problem persists after a good hard reboot, I'd call up D* and get a replacement. I've had a couple 20s get totally screwed up after NRs and returned them for replacements. The next NR might be months from now. Might be tomorrow. I don't think there is anything resembling a schedule for them. How long you gonna suffer? If you've read this complete thread, you'll see there is no solution in sight.

My 700 works perfectly, they can't all be bad. I can't possibly be the only one with a properly functioning HR21-700. That is totally illogical.

Rich


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I'd suggest pulling the plug for about 5 minutes. After it reboots check and see if the programs are there. If not, set up some recordings. If you still get the blank screens instead of the recordings you might have a hardware problem that might not go away.
> 
> By now, I think it is apparent that some, but not all, 21-700s are experiencing similar and different issues. The NR obviously had an adverse affect on some DVRs that probably had issues that were not apparent in the previous NR.
> 
> ...


Rich,

Question for you. Now that D* owns the equipment, what's the official policy about getting your unit replaced? When I called up to complain about the audio issue, the front-line CSR (actually his supervisor, since I asked to be transferred to a supervisor) told me since I was out of my 90 day window (from when I first got my HR21), if they came out to do a service call (either to check my lines, dish, etc...or to replace my receiver) *I would have to pay for it*. My response: Are you kidding me? You guys pushed a new NR that screwed things up and you want me to pay for it?

After being transferred to retention, the new CSR (in retention) told me not to worry, I wouldn't have to pay for any service call - which I would NEVER have paid for, for their software mishaps.

But, then I happened to go to Costco and I stopped by the HR21s sitting in the store. I saw on the sign how it mentions that the equipment has a lifetime warranty and that you don't own the equipment (they do). I already knew they owned the equipment...but it got me thinking. Doesn't them owning the equipment *mean* that THEY have to replace it free of charge if it EVER breaks down or needs to be replaced? I think so. I also think the front-line CSR (supervisor) was full of SH*T. Either they don't train them well...or that's what they tell customers at first, at least until someone challenges them, because...why not...if you can get the customer to pay, it saves the company money.

Since you said you've had your HR2* replaced a number of times, I figure you might know what the official policy is for replacement of *leased* hardware.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Huh. That is not normal. I have had 20s that did that, even had a purportedly "refurbished" 20 that would not recognize any remote. Now how could they call that one refurbished? Sorry. Didn't mean to digress. Might be the DVR itself. The units I had remote troubles with I sent back for a replacement. Sounds like you might have one of them. Or did it just start happening with the latest NR?
> 
> Rich


Just started with the last NR. God, I hope it isn't the receiver. I went through 4 HR20-100s before they swapped me to an HR21-700 which fixed the 'problem no one ever heard of'...


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> My 700 works perfectly, they can't all be bad. I can't possibly be the only one with a properly functioning HR21-700. That is totally illogical.


I looks like there are two of us.


----------



## carpetride (Nov 10, 2007)

Hitting pause for a couple of seconds and then play seems to fix my audio until I change channels. Didn't see this specifically mentioned since my last post. When I do that it re-starts from where it began having trouble no matter how long I let it go. D* needs to get this fixed now!


----------



## scottman (Jan 2, 2008)

I experienced a few audio issues last night. My kids were watching Barnyard on NOG. My 6 yr old is fluent w the remote. She flipped off to live tv, then back to the recorded Barnyard. Was stuttering a little. Flipped back, and back again, and it was fine. First time we experiencing that! So I guess I'm joining the In Crowd.

Also, streaming a YouTube url via TVersity. If you are in a 1080 widescreen format, then go to MediaShare, it doesn't pick up on the format. I know tv shows might have it encoded, maybe url videos don't. I hit Format, put it in 480, then there was no audio. I hit format again quickly for format status, and the audio came back.


----------



## simtra (Jan 31, 2008)

I found another issue with mine.

It seems about every 24 hours it will stop responding to the remote or the front panel. Not just slow, but it does nothing. The only way that I can fix it is to press the red button.

Everything is recorded ok and I can still watch TV when it is "broke" I just can't control it. So far this has happened three day in a row starting on Friday. 

Heres to hoping it "goes away" 

EDIT: The remote is in RF mode as my wife loves to point the remote at the TV and not the HR21


----------



## moonpie23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Rich,
My remote is in RF mode. I had no response issues with the remote until I received the new software on 3/13. I understand new releases to improve items but where does quality control come into play. Are you telling me they test these new software updates and every test they ran came back without any issues and they released it nationally and now everyone hasd similar issues.

How could they possible not identify these issues before hand. And if they do how in the world could they release new software that's buggy. It just blows my mind?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> Rich,
> 
> Question for you. Now that D* owns the equipment, what's the official policy about getting your unit replaced?


This is gonna sound rude, but I don't know how else to put it. I don't know and I don't care. I have had the Protection Plan since I joined D* and I get replacements quickly without arguments.



> When I called up to complain about the audio issue, the front-line CSR (actually his supervisor, since I asked to be transferred to a supervisor) told me since I was out of my 90 day window (from when I first got my HR21), if they came out to do a service call (either to check my lines, dish, etc...or to replace my receiver) *I would have to pay for it*. My response: Are you kidding me? You guys pushed a new NR that screwed things up and you want me to pay for it?


They're liable to tell you anything. They are so poorly trained it boggles the mind. Verizon is the same way. HP is worse and Dell is even worse.



> After being transferred to retention, the new CSR (in retention) told me not to worry, I wouldn't have to pay for any service call - which I would NEVER have paid for, for their software mishaps.


See, you did the right thing and the right thing happened. It's all a matter of playing the game within their parameters.



> But, then I happened to go to Costco and I stopped by the HR21s sitting in the store. I saw on the sign how it mentions that the equipment has a lifetime warranty and that you don't own the equipment (they do).


Costco is confused about this. I can't think of any other item they sell that is leased and they did not know that when they started selling them. Don't put too much stock in what they say. And, I do love Costco.



> I already knew they owned the equipment...but it got me thinking. Doesn't them owning the equipment *mean* that THEY have to replace it free of charge if it EVER breaks down or needs to be replaced? I think so.


Now you're being logical. Not that that helps much.



> I also think the front-line CSR (supervisor) was full of SH*T. Either they don't train them well...or that's what they tell customers at first, at least until someone challenges them, because...why not...if you can get the customer to pay, it saves the company money.


You are correct.



> Since you said you've had your HR2* replaced a number of times, I figure you might know what the official policy is for replacement of *leased* hardware.


That "number" is well over 30. They have a tendency to replace your DVR if they are baffled.

I think the $5.99 a month for the PP is well worth it. You never have to go thru the nonsense you went thru. Not having it is, in my mind, "penny wise and pound foolish". If you can't afford it, that's one thing. If you can and don't have it, well...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Just started with the last NR. God, I hope it isn't the receiver. I went through 4 HR20-100s before they swapped me to an HR21-700 which fixed the 'problem no one ever heard of'...


I have one 100. My son uses it with minor problems that I have corrected. I went thru eight 100s to get one that worked. Then, a 700 failed and I went thru two more 100s before they finally sent me a 700 that worked. Phillips makes the 100s and if you want a real experience that will cure you of buying Phillips products try a Phillips plasma TV. Such crap.

Rich


----------



## 1080 (Feb 29, 2008)

So it seems that D* knows about the 0x0206 issues. According to 'texasbrit', who is a 'tech know guide' on the D* forum, he mentions it on this thread:

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10377639&returnExpertiseCode=

This is really pathetic. The bottom line is that TV is 50% video and 50% sound in it's most basic form. To release something with wonky audio is totally unacceptable.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

1080 said:


> So it seems that D* knows about the 0x0206 issues. According to 'texasbrit', who is a 'tech know guide' on the D* forum, he mentions it on this thread:
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10377639&returnExpertiseCode=
> 
> This is really pathetic. The bottom line is that TV is 50% video and 50% sound in it's most basic form. To release something with wonky audio is totally unacceptable.


Of course they know about it. D* technical engineers are all over these forums, especially the release issue threads.

If you're having problems, and you consider them severe, you should call D* and complain. Ask for credit to your account for service paid (but not received), etc...

It's inexcusable that you can't get decent service from a NR, but until people complain (to them, here won't get you any real resolution, only grumble time) they won't find a way to fix it fast enough..it'll be on their own time.

BTW...if you don't get anywhere with a front-line CSR (or supervisor) you should ask to be transferred to retention and explain the situation, and let thme know you are NOT a happy customer. They (at least some people at D*) ARE aware of the problem.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

rich584 said:


> ..............
> 
> Now about the Wega, Vega thing, I just called Sony, 1-800-222-7669 and talked to a CSR who told me that even tho Wega appears in the manual, and it does, the proper pronunciation is Vega. Checked the on line manual on their site and it does say Wega. Asked him to send me an email and he couldn't. Asked him how to prove my point, which eroded the minute I saw the manual, he said have him call us. If you choose to do that, you really have to prod them to get the answer. But consider this, even their commercials used Vega back when they were new. Interesting, huh? Bygones.
> 
> Rich


By the way... it's *always* been Wega and it's *always* been pronounced "vaygah." The watermark story is a total crock of poh-poh. It's the name of an early audio and video manufacturer in Germany that was acquired by Sony in 1975. A 'W' in German is pronounced as a 'V' in English -- always has.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEGA

Bygones, eh... :lol:


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> This is gonna sound rude, but I don't know how else to put it. I don't know and I don't care. I have had the Protection Plan since I joined D* and I get replacements quickly without arguments.


Nah...I don't pay for stuff like that. It's the same with cell phone insurance. Not gonna pay for it. And in this case, I'd rather explain to them why it's their problem and why I'm NOT paying to fix their problem. Even if I did pay for it, I don't have any reason to beleive I wouldn't be spending time talking to them anyways. I have "lifetime" DVR service and have had to call them to get my bill charges for the DVR removed on several occasions. Usually the first thing that happens when they mess with that, is they completely remove my DVR service from my account somehow and then my DVRs lose ALL DVR functionality (can't pause, no buffer, etc...). It's very frustrating.



rich584 said:


> They're liable to tell you anything. They are so poorly trained it boggles the mind. Verizon is the same way. HP is worse and Dell is even worse.


 I agree they are bad. Not everyone. Retention is usually pretty good. But you shouldn't have to be transferred to retention for EVERYTHING...



rich584 said:


> See, you did the right thing and the right thing happened. It's all a matter of playing the game within their parameters.


I know how to "play the game" that's for sure.



rich584 said:


> Costco is confused about this. I can't think of any other item they sell that is leased and they did not know that when they started selling them. Don't put too much stock in what they say. And, I do love Costco.


I don't think they are on this particular issue (lifetime warranty)...because if property is leased, in this way...it has to be the responsibilty of the owner. It doesn' make any sense any other way. It's not like a car where if you really lease/own the car, it's your responsibility, because basically leasing in that sense is just a financing option, but really you own the car. For D* they have just made it do that they own ALL of the equipment moving fwd. In any case, I think Costco, doesn't fully understand the situation, because I believe they charge tax for it (which doesn't make sense either - but then ago I'm no accountant).



rich584 said:


> Now you're being logical. Not that that helps much.


Sorry...I really apologize for that. I'll try to refrain myself. 



rich584 said:


> That "number" is well over 30. They have a tendency to replace your DVR if they are baffled.
> 
> I think the $5.99 a month for the PP is well worth it. You never have to go thru the nonsense you went thru. Not having it is, in my mind, "penny wise and pound foolish". If you can't afford it, that's one thing. If you can and don't have it, well...


I can afford it, but choose not to pay. Pay $5 month for this, another few bucks for cell phone insurance, hey why not do landline insider wiring insurance too,....pretty soon, you're paying a lot of money every month for it all. Might as well just contribute to your own insurance "Savings" account...


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

BK EH said:


> By the way... it's *always* been Wega and it's *always* been pronounced "vaygah." The watermark story is a total crock of poh-poh. It's the name of an early audio and video manufacturer in Germany that was acquired by Sony in 1975. A 'W' in German is pronounced as a 'V' in English -- always has.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEGA
> 
> Bygones, eh... :lol:


Now that makes much more sense!!! I tried searching for more info on google, but was unable to find anything really relevant. Your Wiki URL is very helpful at explaining the overall issue. Nice job!


----------



## scottru (Dec 21, 2007)

HR21-700, Seattle. Lockups. Argh.

On two evenings - 3/13 and tonight 3/24 - I've had shows get entirely horked (for lack of a better term).

3/13 - Lost on ABC HD - would try to play it and it would play ~2min, then lock up, I'd smash the FF button and inevitably skip 2min forward, there was no way to go back, hitting some buttons would lock up the receiver. I can go back to try to play that recording now, it's all grey screen.

3/24 - several recordings, one on BRAVO (I think) which was all grey screen, one was How I Met Your Mother on CBS. How I Met Your Mother seemed to be recording but wouldn't play - I'd hit buttons and nothing would work, I'd get random frames from the show. 

I talked to a tech tonight, she had me first power-cycle and the box locked up totally, then we removed the sat-ins, pulled the plug, plugged back in and plugged the sats back in. The box booted, the recordings from tonight had completely disappeared from the playlist (though they're in the history), the one from 3/13 is still there, and the next thing we tried to record is working.

In conclusion, arrrgggghhhh. If I have another problem, I guess it's a reformat or an in-person visit...


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Grentz said:


> They are allowing recordings. I have been recording movies all weekend off of the freeview.


Hey where or how do you guys find out about the free movie weekends ???? I heard about the showtime one a while back, but never heard about the HBO one I just missed. I would have recorded some episodes of weeds and californication, and some good movies.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Just for completeness sake, I'm going to add a pointer to the "never got blank recordings before" thread, as this discussion should be included here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121746

I'm in the same boat. First 4 months, three blank recordings. Last couple of weeks, over ten blank recordings.

jdg


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Was this release retracted? I've been having lockups since (i believe) I got this release. I have an esata drive hooked up and thought maybe it was something wrong with the drive, so I rebooted to the internal drive. I wanted to get the software up to the latest version (0x206), as it was at 0x01ef. I did 0-2-4-6-8 and recieved 0x01ef.

I rebooted to my esata drive and updated the software on that drive and again received 0x01ef. 

I really hope my issues were just the 0x0206 release and not a hardware problem. I really don't want to have to go through getting a replacement, loosing my recordings, and getting locked into a new 2 year commitment.


----------



## MaxPower1974 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd like to detail issues I've been having with my HR21-700 ever since the first install back in February. I'll try and explain my set up as best I can. 
Receiver: HR21-700
Software: Original Ver - 0x16c
Past Upgrade - 0x206 (3/13 @ 3:57a)
HDTV: Native - ON
Screen Format - Original
TV Ratio - 16:9
TV Resolution: 1080i
Audio: Dolby Digital - ON 

TV: Philips 42FPL7422D/37
Firmware: Q531U-0.64.14.11 (10/29/07)
Connection to TV: HDMI 

Now the issues: 

1) Sometimes, when I change my channel from an HD to SD 
signal, I'll loose sound. I'll need to cycle power to my receiver to fix this. 

2) Sometimes, when switching channels from SD to HD (or vice versa) I'll loose video and audio - my television responds with "Unsupported Video Format" error. Usually, I can flip channels, and eventually I'll get picture. But most of the time, I'll have to power down my receiver. 

3) About 50% of the time, when launching a saved episode, I'll get video, but will not get audio. The only fix for this issue is to power down both my receiver and television - sometimes several times - before the audio will work.

But all of these issues didn't seem to improve or get worse since the upgrade. Any suggestions?


----------



## msjudson (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my god, this software release is almost as giant a piece of crap as the HR21-700 receiver is itself. 

When I first got the receiver, the worst single product I've ever owned in my lifetime, I was pretty angry with the 37 or so different problems it had, as well as DirecTV's complete and total disregard for the customer in essentially making us all product testers. I finally downloaded one of the CEs and it fixed several of the most pressing problems--so I was happy for a while. Or at least "less angry".

Then DirecTV's moronic incompetents decided to force their 0x206 software release on me, and lo and behold, my receiver is back to being a giant piece of crap. And I'm back to being very angry. 

In the 10 days or so since the download, there have been at least 15 times where the receiver has been unresponsive to commands, making it unusable. I've had to reset it 4 times, so about once every other day. The video has been choppy on another 4 or 5 occasions, something that never happened before 0x206. 

It's truly amazing how badly DirecTV has screwed up this "upgrade" (LOL). I had an HDTivo receiver before this, it worked great. No problems for years. Now I curse DirecTV's name every 3 hours and wish physical harm to happen to their engineers. I've never loathed an organization more, and that includes airlines, cable companies, and al-Qaeda. 

I don't care about HD, I honestly don't. I don't care about VOD. I don't care about operating my DVR from the internet. What I care about is MY TV WORKING RIGHT. Get that part down--perfectly--*then* get to the bells and whistles. 

Thank you for letting me vent. I'll go back to my regularly scheduled anger now.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

msjudson said:


> Oh my god, this software release is almost as giant a piece of crap as the HR21-700 receiver is itself.
> 
> When I first got the receiver, the worst single product I've ever owned in my lifetime, I was pretty angry with the 37 or so different problems it had, as well as DirecTV's complete and total disregard for the customer in essentially making us all product testers. I finally downloaded one of the CEs and it fixed several of the most pressing problems--so I was happy for a while. Or at least "less angry".
> 
> ...


No worries, you nailed the analysis right on the head. This latest upgrade has brought on a sense of nostalgia of how it was over 18 months ago with these units. I mistakenly hoped that we were beyond those days, but they have unfortunately resurfaced. New feature additions appear to be more important than the ability to watch Live TV or playback recordings with audio and video stability.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay, I just realized this is not my problem. I didn't see that hr21-700 had this release not hr20-700. Well I wonder how long it is before my DVR crashes again. We'll see.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dr. Booda said:


> No worries, you nailed the analysis right on the head. This latest upgrade has brought on a sense of nostalgia of how it was over 18 months ago with these units. I mistakenly hoped that we were beyond those days, but they have unfortunately resurfaced. New feature additions appear to be more important than the ability to watch Live TV or playback recordings with audio and video stability.


Doc, YOU just nailed the problem with your comment on the new features being more important.

Did you read that post from the Red Sox fan that downloaded a different version? Little hard to believe, but if that works...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Believe me, you have our sympathy. Have patience, it will get better.

Rich



msjudson said:


> Oh my god, this software release is almost as giant a piece of crap as the HR21-700 receiver is itself.
> 
> When I first got the receiver, the worst single product I've ever owned in my lifetime, I was pretty angry with the 37 or so different problems it had, as well as DirecTV's complete and total disregard for the customer in essentially making us all product testers. I finally downloaded one of the CEs and it fixed several of the most pressing problems--so I was happy for a while. Or at least "less angry".
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got off the phone with a supervisor of the PP. Called on an unrelated matter. He told me that the 21-100s are experiencing the same problems. No idea when the fix will come. At least he knew what I was talking about.

Rich


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I just got off the phone with a supervisor of the PP. Called on an unrelated matter. He told me that the 21-100s are experiencing the same problems. No idea when the fix will come. At least he knew what I was talking about.
> 
> Rich


Yeah...I posted about my problem in the 21-100 board accidentally before I posted here, because wehn I looked at it quickly the 1 and the 7 looked the same. That and the fact that the release number is the same 0206 and they are experiencing the exact same issues....only added to my confusion. I think it's more of a widespread problem than they would like to admit to.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> Yeah...I posted about my problem in the 21-100 board accidentally before I posted here, because wehn I looked at it quickly the 1 and the 7 looked the same. That and the fact that the release number is the same 0206 and they are experiencing the exact same issues....only added to my confusion. I think it's more of a widespread problem than they would like to admit to.


I asked that guy about the 200 and he said he hadn't heard anything about them. He did ask me if I use HDMI and sounded puzzled when I told him people are using component cables and still having the same issues. Seemed like they might be focused on the HDMI and unaware of all the issues.

In my case it does seem like the problem is HDMI related. I don't have the problems using the optical link and have no video problems at all. But it's obvious that the problems are not HDMI related and are varied from set to set. No doubt about it, it's confusing.

Rich


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I asked that guy about the 200 and he said he hadn't heard anything about them. He did ask me if I use HDMI and sounded puzzled when I told him people are using component cables and still having the same issues. Seemed like they might be focused on the HDMI and unaware of all the issues.
> 
> In my case it does seem like the problem is HDMI related. I don't have the problems using the optical link and have no video problems at all. But it's obvious that the problems are not HDMI related and are varied from set to set. No doubt about it, it's confusing.
> 
> Rich


In my opinion, what they should do is roll everyone back to the previous national release and then try to resolve it wihout having everyone suffer while they try to figure it out.

In anycase, I got the latest CE last week and so I don't worry about it anymore...since the latest CE seems to have fixed a lot of the audio problems. But a lot of people don't know about CEs and shouldn't have to use "test" software to avoid the buggy problems of actual released software.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Had my first lockup with this update. Was trying to access the Manage Recordings section of the menu. Was recording a SD program and watching a HD one. Unresponsive to remote. At first the screen froze with just the two-toned blue and a black box in the upper right corner like when it first loads one of the menu screens but still had audio. A few seconds later the audio went away and I had to do a RBR.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been with DirecTV only since late January, but this latest 0206 issue made both the wife and I seriously pissed off:

this evening for some reason no audio would output for ANY recorded shows, SD, HD, whatever-D...dolby, PLII, whatever. I tried all possible trickplays with the HR21, powering on/off the denon receiver, switching between PCM/DTS/Auto, etc....NOTHING. Live shows were kind of random, completely off or on (SD and HD: Fox, TLCHD, Discovery HD, Disney SD) with audio output as well. I couldn't do a RBR since a 1 hr show just started recording. 1 hr later and after a RBR everything seems to be working properly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> In my opinion, what they should do is roll everyone back to the previous national release and then try to resolve it wihout having everyone suffer while they try to figure it out.
> 
> In anycase, I got the latest CE last week and so I don't worry about it anymore...since the latest CE seems to have fixed a lot of the audio problems. But a lot of people don't know about CEs and shouldn't have to use "test" software to avoid the buggy problems of actual released software.


If the CE fixes it, you would think they would release a new NR soon, no?

Rich


----------



## byron2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm on my 4th HD DVR with DirecTV. I was an SD Tivo user since the start, and had two. Conspiracy theories aside, one of ours was showing really bad signs, so we decided to finally take the plunge into the HD DVR's offered by DirecTV.

It's been a nightmare thus far. Initially we had an HR21 700 series installed, and once the VOD issues were resolved (we had AT&T install a new ethernet line..... the wireless access was fuzzy at best); we were told within a week that this DVR was deffective (we had blank recordings on anything HD). They replaced this one about a week later with an HR20. It worked better, but was not capable of displaying spanish subtitles when in s-video mode (I still can't figure out why spanish audio is available using hdmi, but not subtitles?). Anyhow, this unit wasn't flawless, but was an improvement. DirecTV send another 21 series, but this time sent an HR21 100 series which isn't equipped for VOD. So, they sent a 4th. This one is working the best (or should I say having the least # of problems) thus far, but has the following issues. It's only been a week:

1) When navigating through the menu, there are often long freeze delays. I may be in the mode to search by title, and need to wait 10-15 seconds to move to the next menu display. Other times it's smooth. What gives?

2) I have yet to have one flawless HD recording. We've tried to get even a half hour show like Jeopardy in HD to record, however it has a video hiccup every 2 minutes or so. In SD it's fine, but no show can be recorded in HD without these hiccups (and of course I'm not including cloudy or inclimate weather days) 

3) If I hit the pause button during playback of a recording or with live tv, when I try to resume play there is often a 4-5 second freeze prior to resuming. Other times it resumes fine, but more often than not a freeze is involved.

4) Does anyone know why I can't display CC3 (Spanish subtitles) while watching an SAP show over HDMI? I can do this if I switch the source to S-video.

Thanks for all your help,
Byron


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

rich584 said:


> If the CE fixes it, you would think they would release a new NR soon, no?
> 
> Rich


And you were telling me before that I was being logical?!!


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Is anyone out there with a 21-700, using a Sony receiver, having audio problems?
> 
> Rich


Yes, Sony STR-DA5300ES AVR connected to a Sony KDL52XBR4 with HR21-700. I get random audoio and some video cutouts, esp. since the upgrade to the NR recently. I have replaced the 5300 via the Sony Advanced Exchange program to get the latest firmware from them to resolve this and a few other issues (at least now I can consider using a component connection without "blackcrush" if needed). One thing I do need to do is a shutdown, poweroff, wait, reboot cycle on the HR21 to see if that helps. No issues with the std def DVD player connected via HDMI, so I'm pretty confortable saying that this is some kind of strange 5300/hr21/HDMI issue.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

fgrogan said:


> Yes, Sony STR-DA5300ES AVR connected to a Sony KDL52XBR4 with HR21-700. I get random audoio and some video cutouts, esp. since the upgrade to the NR recently. I have replaced the 5300 via the Sony Advanced Exchange program to get the latest firmware from them to resolve this and a few other issues (at least now I can consider using a component connection without "blackcrush" if needed). One thing I do need to do is a shutdown, poweroff, wait, reboot cycle on the HR21 to see if that helps. No issues with the std def DVD player connected via HDMI, so I'm pretty confortable saying that this is some kind of strange 5300/hr21/HDMI issue.


There are a many of us who are getting our audio through other means than HDMI and are still having issues. Not to say there aren't HDMI issues, but it's fair to say they aren't solely HDMI-related.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

rich584 said:


> If the CE fixes it, you would think they would release a new NR soon, no?
> 
> Rich


The problem is that this NR is a 'stability' release and was pushed from CE to NR VERY quickly IMO :bang :bang . This NR has regressed basic functionality the most compared to the past few builds.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gvaughn said:


> And you were telling me before that I was being logical?!!


Did I mention that logic rarely prevails on D*?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gnahc79 said:


> The problem is that this NR is a 'stability' release and was pushed from CE to NR VERY quickly IMO :bang :bang . This NR has regressed basic functionality the most compared to the past few builds.


At least there is some hope.

Rich


----------



## AltaLomaDon (Jan 20, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I am extremely prone to "suggestion". I have been running around the house checking times against my cell phone which is exactly the same as my atomic clocks. I have found my computer to be eight seconds slower. In fact, every device I have checked, with the exception of my cell phone, lags behind the atomic clocks (I have a bunch of them, I do love my toys). Leads me to believe that the lag time is "normal".
> 
> Rich


Yesterday I checked my 21-700's. The BR was 20 sec slow, the FR was 27 sec slow. I reset both units and rechecked, both were about 2 sec slow. Will check again in a couple of days but they seem to lose about a sec a day. Reset brings them back so I have to assume that they don't get set very often from the network. I would consider this "normal" if a slow clock didn't also mean a late start on recording.


----------



## gabe23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I reported early in this thread that I was having the slip/skip audio dropout problem. Well, in the last week I've experienced 3 blank recordings, when I only recall it happening once in the prior 4 months. 2 days ago I started experiencing the 'studdering' audio when watching live TV, and I have to hit pause and play a few times to get it corrected. This has all happened since I did a RBR last weekend, hoping to improve the slip/skip problem. Seems that all I did was make it worse, and the box is getting more unreliable with each passing day. What the hell is the holdup, DIRECTV?!? If you can't get a reliable fix together in a reasonable amount of time, at least ROLL US BACK TO THE VERSION THAT WORKED!!!


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

I just rolled back to 206 from the latest CE. The CE does fix all of the audio problems. However, the box would freeze up at least once a day on the CE which to me was more irritating than the the audio problems-especially if the box was recording something at the time it freezes-you lose the recording.

I rolled back to 206 last night, and the audio issues returned.

Bottom line: last weekends CE did fix the audio problems (especially the stuttering-which was most annoying to me), but it is very unstable.

Keith


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Along with all the other problems, I don't know if anyone has posted the following: 

Every unwatched recording lately (probably since 0x0206) starts about 15 seconds after the start of the show, and one has to immediately skip back 2 or 3 times to get to the beginning of the show. It isn't that the clock is off, or the recording isn't all there... it is... but it doesn't start playing at the beginning of the file.


----------



## Cappyxavs (Feb 28, 2008)

hello,
I am in a transition period to either stay with E or switch up to D. honestly i would be getting 3 hr20 or 21 units and want to know if they are the nightmare other sites claim they are? 

was any one here a E subscriber that went to D and if so do you like it better or regreat it?

thanks for any help...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I switched in February. I like more HD and Direct is providing that quite well and the SD channels are a bit better in picture quality. The HR21-700 that I have has done all it is supposed to do, I've not noticed any of the issues that some are complaining about, with the exception of speed. It is horribly slow in response to the remote.

That said, everything else is literally just done a bit differently than E* does it. Once you get used to those differences, you should be OK.


----------



## Cappyxavs (Feb 28, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> I switched in February. I like more HD and Direct is providing that quite well and the SD channels are a bit better in picture quality. The HR21-700 that I have has done all it is supposed to do, I've not noticed any of the issues that some are complaining about, with the exception of speed. It is horribly slow in response to the remote.
> 
> That said, everything else is literally just done a bit differently than E* does it. Once you get used to those differences, you should be OK.


thanks i'm on the fence and have till fri to decide they are slotted to deliver me 2 612 units sat. whats holding me is the monster channel on voom. i watch it a lot and i read the best D can do is chiller in sd but it is riddled with commercials. also my 622 will back feed the whole house so very hard decision at this point.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Fix: Populate "to do" list with Auto-Record Keyword Search results at the same frequency as SLs (approximately 11 days).

jdg


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

I got my first never-ending recording "feature" yesterday. Sunday evening's recording of "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" kept on going for 12 hrs until this morning. I didn't use the HR21 until this morning and found the receiver unresponsive to any input on both the remote and receiver itself. Another RBR and all is well...I guess.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

My box just shut itself off while viewing MLB EI with SF. The power button and remote were inactive, and a RBR recovered the system. I hope that this isn't an indication of the next 6 months with the MLB package...


----------



## gores95 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey guys. Just upgraded to Direct TV HD today and had the new dish and HR21-700 receiver installed today. We are R10 Tivo users for our non-HD sets and I can tell we will really miss Tivo on the HD set. Our R10 was definitely ALL THAT!!!!!

Tried searching this thread but couldn't find the answer to a couple of questions. I know there have been issues with the new software downloads is there a way to prevent a new download (unplugging phone line) or are the downloads sent via satellite? Also the channels change VERY slowly...takes 6-8 seconds to change a channel. We actually counted from when you hit the channel up/down to when a new channel pops up with sound. Anyone else having this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

gores95 said:


> Hey guys. Just upgraded to Direct TV HD today and had the new dish and HR21-700 receiver installed today. We are R10 Tivo users for our non-HD sets and I can tell we will really miss Tivo on the HD set. Our R10 was definitely ALL THAT!!!!!
> 
> Tried searching this thread but couldn't find the answer to a couple of questions. I know there have been issues with the new software downloads is there a way to prevent a new download (unplugging phone line) or are the downloads sent via satellite? Also the channels change VERY slowly...takes 6-8 seconds to change a channel. We actually counted from when you hit the channel up/down to when a new channel pops up with sound. Anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Thanks.


There is no way to stop a download. When DIRECTV is ready to send it out it is pushed via SAT 101 and your receiver will receive it.

Are you using native on and HDMI? If so if you can turn native off it will speed up some and if you use component cables it will speed up some. But with native on and HDMI connection any where from 3 to 8 seconds is normal depending on TV.


----------



## gores95 (Sep 19, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> There is no way to stop a download. When DIRECTV is ready to send it out it is pushed via SAT 101 and your receiver will receive it.
> 
> Are you using native on and HDMI? If so if you can turn native off it will speed up some and if you use component cables it will speed up some. But with native on and HDMI connection any where from 3 to 8 seconds is normal depending on TV.


Yes using both native on and HDMI. Will continue to use HDMI so I will turn native off. What does this function do anyway?

One more question....do most of you turn the power off on the HR21-700 unit when turning off the TV? It looks like even turned off it will record programs. We always left our Tivo R10 on....

Thanks.


----------



## Data (Jan 15, 2008)

After putting up with the audio dropout issues for two weeks, I've noticed either some changes, or some things that I hadn't noticed before. 

Last Friday 3/28 I watched History HD for over 8 hours on live TV and didn't get a single drop, stutter or other problem with the audio. Video was fine as well (I hadn't been experiencing any issues with video). I switched over to TechTv(G4) SD later that evening, and within 20 minutes I was getting drops and stutters like it was designed to do it, and continues to stutter about every 7 minutes while on live TV. Again, backing up and watching from the buffer seems to fix this. 

My local CBS channel used to give drop outs every 20 min. or so when the 206 release was first pushed out, but over the past few days I haven't noticed any problems. 

I used to be getting the drops and stutters on every channel (as far as I could tell), and now it seems to be selective, but reproduceable on the same channels. History HD is still good, while TechTV is still bad for example. I don't know what this means if anything, but seems significant or at the least note worthy. My receiver still shows the same software version.


----------



## gobuffs93 (Apr 1, 2008)

Was having audio dropouts on one HR21 and recording issues on the other. Asked DirecTV to replace both with HR20s which I received last week.


----------



## byron2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

Posted here yesterday, and believe this is the area I was advised to supply additional info.

** Model # HR21-700; Software orig ver: Ox16c; Post upgrade: Ox206 (Tues 3/25); Future Upgrade (Not Sched). Int. temp 118F;

Sat 99 Tuner #1(1-8): 68;78;0;88;61;41;n/a;n/a 
(9-16): N/A all across
(17-24) N/A all across
(25-32) N/A all across
Tuner # 2 essentially the same

Sat 119: Tuner # 1
(1-8) N/A all the way (both tuners)
(9-16) N/A all (both tuners)
(17-24) NA; N/A; N/A;N/A; 98;99 (same on tuner #2)
(25-32) 0;100;100;100;0;100;100 (tuner # 2 0;0;100;100;0;0;100;100

Sat 101 
(1-8) 100's (both)
(9-16) 100's (both)
(17-24) 100's (both)
(25-32) 99% tuner 1 (100's tuner #2)

Sat # 110
(1-8) N/A;N/A;N/A;N/A;N/A;N/A;N/A; 95 (Same on tuner #2)
(9-16) NA;93;N/A;95;N/A;N/A;N/A;N/A (Tuner #2 N/A; 96;N/A;96;N/A;N/A;N/A;N/A
(17-24) N/A (all on both tuners)
(25-32) N/A (all on both tuners)

Sat # 103s
(1-8) 0;0;0;0;0;0;NA;NA (both tuners)
(9-16) Na;na;na;na;na;na;0;79 (tuner 2) 6-NA's; 0; 76
(17-24) 97;0;80;79;89;0;0;0 (tuner 2) 97;0;79;77;90;0;0;0
(25-32) N/A 8x (both tuners)

Sat # 103c
(1-8) 95;96;92;995;92;95;90;94 (tuner 2) 95;96;92;95;92;94;89;95
(9-16) 92;94;92;95;91;95;N/A;N/A (tuner 2) 94;94;91;95;91;95;NA;NA
(17-24) 97;NA;NA;NA;NA;95;NA;NA (tuner 2) 96;NA;NA;NA;NA;95;NA;NA
(25-32) NA (all 8) (both tuners)

Separately, if I go to the primary page with each satellite and it's default transponder here's what I see for each tuner:
101 (transponder 1) 96;95
110 (transponder 8) 95;95
119 (transponder 22) nothing on either
99s (transponder 1) nothing on either
103s (transponder 1) nothing on either
103c (transponder 1) 95; 95

Original thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1527995#post1527995

New to this forum, but found it using a search. Here's my story...

Inside of two weeks, I'm on my 4th HD DVR with DirecTV. I was an SD Tivo user since the start, and had two. Conspiracy theories aside, one of ours was showing really bad signs, so we decided to finally take the plunge into the HD DVR's offered by DirecTV.

It's been a nightmare thus far. Initially we had an HR21 700 series installed, and once the VOD issues were resolved (we had AT&T install a new ethernet line..... the wireless access was fuzzy at best); we were told within a week that this DVR was deffective (we had blank recordings on anything HD). They replaced this one about a week later with an HR20. It worked better, but was not capable of displaying spanish subtitles when in s-video mode (I still can't figure out why spanish audio is available using hdmi, but not subtitles?). Anyhow, this unit wasn't flawless, but was an improvement. DirecTV sent another 21 series, but this time sent an HR21 100 series which isn't equipped for VOD. So, they sent a 4th. This one is working the best (or should I say having the least # of problems) thus far, but has the following issues. It's only been a week:

1) When navigating through the menu, there are often long freeze delays. I may be in the mode to search by title, and need to wait 10-15 seconds to move to the next menu display. Other times it's smooth. Is this honestly normal?

2) I have yet to have one flawless HD recording. We've tried to get even a half hour show like Jeopardy in HD to record, however it has a video hiccup every 2 minutes or so. In SD it's fine, but no show can be recorded in HD without these hiccups (and of course I'm not including cloudy or inclimate weather days). Our signal strength is consistently 95%.

3) If I hit the pause button during playback of a recording or with live tv, when I try to resume play there is often a 4-5 second freeze prior to resuming. Other times it resumes fine, but more often than not a freeze is involved.

4) Does anyone know why I can't display CC3 (Spanish subtitles) while watching an SAP show over HDMI? I can do this if I switch the source to S-video.

Thanks for all your help,
Byron


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

JerryAndGail said:


> 1) I'm also getting audio delays anytime I use the trick controls or even when I bring up the guide. Taking 5 to 8 seconds to get the sound back. First time it happened I thought the box was locked up so I got up to reset it and the sound came back halfway across the room.
> 
> 2) Starting to see "Insert Valid Access Card" flash on the screen quickly then go away. Never saw this before.
> 
> ...


Had my 21-700 for 2 weeks. Had my first occurrence of "Insert Valid Access Card" flash up while watching an SD channel this morning.


----------



## gores95 (Sep 19, 2004)

Is the HR-700 more sensitive than the old boxes to weather conditions? Watching Yankee game last night on YES HD and I kept getting a 771 error message...loss of signal. My other two TV's with standard TiVO R10 D* boxes had no such issues. This lasted about 15 minutes on and off as thunder/lightning rolled through.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

gores95 said:


> Is the HR-700 more sensitive than the old boxes to weather conditions? Watching Yankee game last night on YES HD and I kept getting a 771 error message...loss of signal. My other two TV's with standard TiVO R10 D* boxes had no such issues. This lasted about 15 minutes on and off as thunder/lightning rolled through.


Interesting observation. I noticed 771 issues last night as well, around 9-10PM or so in the Wash DC area as I was watching YES HD (MLB freeview) and later local NBC showing of Law & Order. This was the first rain fade I had seen in a while and I got a lot of the audio symptoms others had complained about, most noticeably the lip sync issue where the audio was ahead of the video by about 1-2 seconds. Trick play didn't seem to fix it, and after a few 30SKIPs I got it back to normal. This was also after the heavy rains had passed as well. I have an HR21-700.


----------



## brh056 (Mar 26, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I asked that guy about the 200 and he said he hadn't heard anything about them. He did ask me if I use HDMI and sounded puzzled when I told him people are using component cables and still having the same issues. Seemed like they might be focused on the HDMI and unaware of all the issues.
> 
> In my case it does seem like the problem is HDMI related. I don't have the problems using the optical link and have no video problems at all. But it's obvious that the problems are not HDMI related and are varied from set to set. No doubt about it, it's confusing.
> 
> Rich


Problems are not just HDMI related. I am hooked up through component and optical and have the audio drops and stuttering audio/video issues being reported.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

As described in this thread -- http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123960 -- I was getting blank recordings while trying to download a VOD program.

Since I stopped the VOD, I have not had any blank recordings.

jdg


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi, all,

I posted the message below over in the thread titled "Test Report: Long Delay in Audio Return after FF/RW/PAUSE/etc." I'm hoping that between the CEs and DirecTV, SOMEONE will pick up that this is a major problem! Unless it violates some Forum rule here, it might be worth it to add your $.02 over there too.

GB



George Be said:


> Just thought I should let someone know that the audio-delay problems are NOT fixed in NR 0x0206!
> 
> I personally have 2 HR21-700s with 0x206 (installed early February), and they both exhibit the problems described here when returning from FF/RW/Pause. Admittedly, I am using the RCA outputs (whereas TigerDriver Joe discusses only the DD aspects of the issue), but I have seen many recent postings from people who also have it on HDMI, DD, optical, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

Dr. Booda said:


> I also have this great new feature, and not only is it happening during trickplay for me, it even happened when I pushed the LIST button a couple of times. I also have random dropout events on mp2 SD stations that last indefinitely. My A/V receiver PCM light just flashes at about 5Hz while no audio is present. 2 years and counting for the code, and the song remains the same.


I'm glad to see I'm not the only one having this issue. My wife is PISSED. Said she wants the Tivo back.  The audio delay after using trickplay is as annoying as the slowness of the HR10-250. Turning native off seemed to have lessened the trickplay dropouts ALOT though in my case.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread is closed as 0x0221 is rolling out nationally.


----------

